# Inspiration for your NICKNAME and AVATAR



## tonynyc

One of the nice things about Dimensions is observing the clever Nicknames and AVATARS that Dimmers come up with. Viewing some of the avatars and nicknames are both entertaining and amusing.  

I'll admit that I did not create anything clever as far as my Nick and Avatar; but, would love to hear your stories....


*1. What inspiration did you use to come up with your nickname?*

*2. What was the inspiration for your avatar? *


----------



## Letiahna

Easy... Letiahna is a scramble of my real name  And the avatar, well, that's just my mug 

But, you're right, it would be cool to know from everyone


----------



## Ample Pie

tonynyc said:


> *1. What inspiration did you use to come up with your nickname?*
> 
> *2. What was the inspiration for your avatar? *



1: It is my actual name. 

2: _Black Books_ is a hilarious show and Bernard cracks me up.


----------



## BigCutieSasha

Well, I work for BigCuties.com as Big Cutie Sasha. So it became obvious what my name was going to be. 

My avatar was inspired by a lovely angel that I found at the coast! Shes so pretty and hot and cute and everything. So I HAD to make her the avatar. Although she doesn't have a name yet.


----------



## LoveBHMS

I was not feeling at all creative when I registered.

Thus, screen name.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

Letiahna said:


> Easy... Letiahna is a scramble of my real name  )



And all this time I've been fantasizing that you were Lithuanian...(sigh)


----------



## Blackjack

I like the name Jack.

I like the game of blackjack.

Thus, the name.


The current avatar is a screencap from _Le Samouraï_, a French movie. The main character is one of the coolest personalities that I've ever seen in a film. Just totally awesome.


----------



## bigplaidpants

Name: Just came to me several years ago. Quirky. Some will remember plaid pants were a short-lived fashion statement in the very early 90's. 

Avatar: Well, it's me mug. 

Wish my answers were more interesting. Pfft!


----------



## Letiahna

Dr. Feelgood said:


> And all this time I've been fantasizing that you were Lithuanian...(sigh)



Will French do?


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

I love the Star Wars films, I like fish, hence I like Admiral Ackbar. Just a couple of letters to add to it and the concept made it perfectly appropriate for Dimensions.

As for my avatar, Dr. Bunsen and Beaker were my favorite characters from the Muppet Show. Poor Beaker was always the guinea pig, and he had this innocent air about him that implied both socially inept lab geek and perfectly designed experimental resource.

I've had enough bizarre or esoteric IDs and avatars for emails and forums over the years, so it's occasionally nice to be creative and have it work for you.


----------



## Letiahna

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> I love the Star Wars films, I like fish, hence I like Admiral Ackbar. Just a couple of letters to add to it and the concept made it perfectly appropriate for Dimensions.
> 
> As for my avatar, Dr. Bunsen and Beaker were my favorite characters from the Muppet Show. Poor Beaker was always the guinea pig, and he had this innocent air about him that implied both socially inept lab geek and perfectly designed experimental resource.
> 
> I've had enough bizarre or esoteric IDs and avatars for emails and forums over the years, so it's occasionally nice to be creative and have it work for you.



This is BRILLIANT!


----------



## tonynyc

I am enjoying these explanations, along with the thread '25 things about you' ' things you like and dislike' this certainly gives another Dimension "excuse the bad pun" :doh:


----------



## Sandie S-R

tonynyc said:


> One of the nice things about Dimensions is observing the clever Nicknames and AVATARS that Dimmers come up with. Viewing some of the avatars and nicknames are both entertaining and amusing.
> 
> I'll admit that I did not create anything clever as far as my Nick and Avatar; but, would love to hear your stories....
> 
> 
> *1. What inspiration did you use to come up with your nickname?*
> 
> *2. What was the inspiration for your avatar? *




I'm not too creative I guess, because it's my name and my face.


----------



## Wagimawr

Roger *WA*ters
David *GI*lmour
Nick *MA*son
Richard *WR*ight

= Wagimawr

and the avatar? Paul McCartney - a picture from the Memory Almost Full album cover photoshoot. It's probably about time to change it, actually, now that the CD's out.


----------



## RVGleason

My nickname was inspired by the Jackie Gleason character Reginald Van Gleason the Third, based on variation of the character which I played in a comedy show once. 

My avatar is my character, Tiny, whom I created for my series of Tiny & Edie cartoons. I consider Tiny my alter-ego.  

RV :eat1: 

View attachment reggie-van.jpg


----------



## Letiahna

Wagimawr said:


> Roger *WA*ters
> David *GI*lmour
> Nick *MA*son
> Richard *WR*ight
> 
> = Wagimawr
> 
> and the avatar? Paul McCartney - a picture from the Memory Almost Full album cover photoshoot. It's probably about time to change it, actually, now that the CD's out.



This is BRILLIANT, too... I love Pink Floyd!


----------



## SamanthaNY

Long and pointless, but you asked, and I'm bored enough to answer: 

I stumbled onto the Dim chatroom during a time (years ago) when you could chat without having a name. I met some really nice people the first day, and once of them suggested I pick myself a screename, or she was going to call me "NYgirl". That sounded _awful_, so I quickly came up with a name I thought was interesting, that I could stand for a day. Uhhh... Samantha! Okay. So, I logged in with that name, and everyone greeted me as if they knew me! How friendly! Well... not really, there already _was _a Samantha, from the UK - they thought I was _her_. So, to eliminate confusion, I stuck a "NY" on my name. The Bewitched association was unrelated at the time, but must have been subconscious. Ten years later, here I am. 

As for the avatar, _dewd_, it's like.... wow, man!.... it's controlling your _miiiiiiind_, mannnn!


----------



## Letiahna

SamanthaNY said:


> As for the avatar, _dewd_, it's like.... wow, man!.... it's controlling your _miiiiiiind_, mannnn!




Yup, that avatar of yours is _bewitching_!


----------



## Wagimawr

Or headache inducing, one of the two.


----------



## elle camino

name: i was staring at the blank field on the registration page for long enough, and it just popped out. fascinating! luckily i'm not sick of it yet. all of the other forums i post on, my screenname has been my actual name. so it's kinda weird when people here call me elle.
weird in a neato way.

avatar: a bunch of lame stuff happened on and around my actual 25th birthday, so a week or two later my friends wanted to throw me kind of a 'do over' birthday party, since the one i had had turned out so crappy. but instead of just throwing me another 25th, they decided to throw me another 4th birthday party, instead. i love my friends. 
and i like my knees.
so.
yep.


----------



## Letiahna

elle camino said:


> avatar: a bunch of lame stuff happened on and around my actual 25th birthday, so a week or two later my friends wanted to throw me kind of a 'do over' birthday party, since the one i had had turned out so crappy. but instead of just throwing me another 25th, they decided to throw me another 4th birthday party, instead. i love my friends.
> and i like my knees.
> so.
> yep.



I think I'd love your friends! A 4th birthday party? How COOL is THAT?! I want one for my 40th, methinks...


----------



## tonynyc

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> I love the Star Wars films, I like fish, hence I like Admiral Ackbar. Just a couple of letters to add to it and the concept made it perfectly appropriate for Dimensions.



*And Here I thought that "Admiral_Snackbar" was a new kind of Captain Crunch cereal...*



SamanthaNY said:


> Long and pointless, but you asked, and I'm bored enough to answer:
> 
> As for the avatar, _dewd_, it's like.... wow, man!.... it's controlling your _miiiiiiind_, mannnn!



*I enjoy that avatar too - self hypnosis at it's best...*



elle camino said:


> avatar: a bunch of lame stuff happened on and around my actual 25th birthday, so a week or two later my friends wanted to throw me kind of a 'do over' birthday party, since the one i had had turned out so crappy. but instead of just throwing me another 25th, they decided to throw me another 4th birthday party, instead. i love my friends.
> and i like my knees.
> so.
> yep.




*Cute avatar - nice picture and a neat arrangement of cupcakes to boot*


----------



## Risible

ris·i·ble (rz-bl)
adj.
1. Relating to laughter or used in eliciting laughter.
2. Eliciting laughter; ludicrous.
3. Capable of laughing or inclined to laugh.


The avie? That's me. Sometimes I'll post avies of my dogs. :wubu:


----------



## Butterbelly

An ex used to refer to me as his "butterbelly," because of the softness and smoothness of my belly...thus my nickname. 

My avitar is a Botero painting. I wasn't familiar with Botero's work until a few years ago, when my ex (same one that gave me the nickname) introduced me to his work.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

tonynyc said:


> *1. What inspiration did you use to come up with your nickname?*
> 
> *2. What was the inspiration for your avatar? *



1. Think back to the Pontiac Trans Ams from 1973 to 1981. Now remember that big, gawdy, fire spewing bird that was splattered on to the hood of most them? The name for that thing is a "screaming chicken". I love Trans Ams, especially the '77 and '78 body style that starred in _Smokey and the Bandit_, my all time favorite film.

2. I am a big _Peanuts_ fan. In HS, I auditioned for a summer theater program (yep, I actually have a theater background. I've even done a professional production. But that's another story) and one of my two monologues for the audition was Snoopy's encounter with the Red Baron from _You're a Good Man, Charlie Brown_.


----------



## ataraxia

So, I've seen threads like this before, but this one's better because it also discusses the avatars. The past ones have only covered the names. As for me:

1. I've had this name everywhere I have an account for the last 10 years or so. I don't even know what gave me the idea any more. I think I just liked the word. Since it means something interesting and pleasant, it's been a good choice...

2. It's a fractal I made in XaoS a couple of years ago, and then heavily post-processed in GIMP. I've since tried to make a big version, but it turns out that a good bit of its look depends strongly on it being too small to retain much detail (the edge detection filter in particular gets confused by the large amount of noise in the full-sized image). I've had this same avatar for the whole time since the forums switched to the new software. (OTOH, if you want to see _me_ instead of a fractal, look at my profile pic...)


----------



## William

Well 

My name is William, but I rather be called William. I like the avatar because it is round like me.


----------



## sweetnnekked

Well, let's see,

If any of you actually get to know me, you'd soon realize what a "sweet" kinda' guy I can be aaaand...

I love to get "nekked!" If I could only be nekked all the time. (sighs deeply)

As for my avatar,

I always liked Timothy Leary, I'm kind of a hippy, like psychedelic music and I prescribe to the philosophy.


----------



## sweetnnekked

William said:


> Well
> 
> My name is William, but I rather be called William. I like the avatar because it is round like me.



So, do you call yourself William or William?:blink:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

http://profiles.yahoo.com/originalfairyqueen


I'm known as the "fairy queen" in other parts of these here intranets- I sprinkle fairy dust and beat people up with my fairy wand in my regular chess lounge. It's brought me a lot of fun over the past few years and my love of fairies has grown. 
I'm also known as originalfairyqueen in a music forum I visit. 

I always wanted an ID with "green eyes" in it but they were always snapped up in yahoo- no matter what variation I made. When I joined Dims chat, I was pleasantly surprised to find that it wasn't taken already. I decided to check out the forums but wanted a different screen name but felt that it might be less confusing if I kept it similiar. Hence, I am just a Green Eyed Fairy here instead of Queen. 

and yeah, that's me in the avatar pic- "spoonful of sugar" is a reference to the Mary Poppins song


----------



## tinkerbell

I like tinkerbell


----------



## Jack Skellington

1. The Nightmare Before Christmas is one of my favorite movies.
2. Dr. Girlfriend totally rules.


----------



## Miss Vickie

Well, Vickie's my name, so that's easy. And ever since high school people have called me Miss Vickie, probably after the Miss Vicki who was Tiny Tim's bride. 

My avatar? A picture that Rainy took of me (one of far too many, I'm afraid -- I felt like quite the supahmodel) that I happen to really like. It's not the most flattering but it is the most spontaneous and fun, which are two things I try to be. 

Oh and for Dimensions Trivia's sake, I used to be known as Sirensong. I love mermaids, Starbucks, and the name literally came to me in the shower. I like it but when we changed forums for some reason the software wouldn't let me use that name. So.... Miss Vickie it is.


----------



## ripley

My avatar is me.

This is where I got my nick:


----------



## Zoom

1. "Zoom" is a comic character I created in 1976 but didn't name until 1980.

2. The avatar is Tim Allen making an ass of himself (which could apply to anything he's ever done).


----------



## stan_der_man

tonynyc said:


> *1. What inspiration did you use to come up with your nickname?*


My nickname is fairly straight forward... I'm an "fa". I'm of the male persuasion "man", and my name is "stan" (actually Stanley, but that didn't rhyme with "man", and "fa_manley_stanley" just wasn't workin' for me...) I put underscores between the words because as a file name, "fa_man_stan" won't have any truncation issues (due to spaces) when it's transfered between operating systems (from Windows or Mac to Unix, or vice versa... I know I'm anal.)



> *2. What was the inspiration for your avatar? *


I'm a pretty mellow guy in general, mild mannered, open minded, easy going, you know... no issues to speak of... I really have a stick up my butt about avatars though... I just never seem to be able to get a good one of my face, and believe me I've tried. So mostly, instead of attempting to make a good avatar of my face, which usually turn out to be fairly hidious, I just venture out into cyberspace and pick the first crappy ass thing that catches my eye, and work a theme around it. (Then I get bored with it after a week or so, and again, go out and find some other wretched avatar to take it's place...)

That's my story...

fa_man_stan


----------



## Pookie

In real life most people call me Pookie as well, its a nickname based on a spirit creature called a Pookah. If you give it snacks, pet it and treat it nicely it does helpful things around the home and behaves.... if you ignore it however it becomes naughty and starts causing chaos.

 thats me  

As for my avatar... well, thats me, my signature picture is something a friend did for me, the kitty with the wings is me as I have a scarification of wings on my back, and she is the other kitty saying thank you for being a good friend.


----------



## tonynyc

Now in reading the previous threads- I forgot to ask about the following

1. Custom User Title (line below your nickname)

2. Signature 

=======================================================
I noticed that some of you have also included explanations on the above. 

Now in my case : *Number Cruncher *just relates to my job:writing computer programs, data analysis, statistics.

I'll have to come up with a clever signature. So,nothing is listed as of yet... 
=====================================================


----------



## diggers1917

1. Name: 'Diggers' is a nickname I aquired a few years ago. What was a little odd was that my father has the same nickname, but these people had never met him - our family name just seems to lend itself to 'diggers'. Once I was resentful, but its grown on me. 
I've mellowed a little, but used to identify with really extreme left-wing politics. My ideas have evolved and (I feel) matured but the date 1917 (year of the russian revolutions) still sticks in my mind (ducks, as the whole internet tries to stone me to death screaming 'filthy commie scum' ). I put the date to the nickname 'cos it seems there are a number of 'diggers' on the net and I wanted to differentiate myself.
2. Avatar: Its a Dalek. I'm a huge Doctor Who fan, and I am an absolute Dalek geek.
3. 'Cynical Romantic'. A teacher of mine once told me that I was the most cynical person he had ever met. Yet a number of other people have called me a romantic because of my ideals - hence I'm a cynical-romantic.
4. Signature: I'm a fan of Terry Pratchett, and this is my favourite quote of his - I found it both pertinant (as a misquoting the wise old saying) and hysterically funny.


----------



## Arrhythmia

1. *Arrhythmia* ~ _an alteration in the rhythm of a heartbeat._

Most of you know I own and operate a Haunted House. It is my mission to scare every single person who crosses our threshold. In other words, give 'em a heart attack. (Not a real one, of course) I once thought of calling my haunt Arrhythmia, but it's too hard to spell and would be awful for those searching for us on the internet. So, I went with The Scream Extreme, instead.

2. * Avatar *~ My heart being burned fried crispy. Pretty much how I have felt about my love life over the past several years. 

3. *Queen-Size Hottie *~ Quite a few years ago at a karaoke bar I frequented, I was sitting next to a BBW aquaintance. We were laughing, drinking and having a great time. One of the guys, a regular there with a great voice, came up, squeezed between us and landed a big juicy one on me that literally curled my toes. He then put his arms around us and called us his "Queen Size Hotties." That name stuck with us until the bar was shut down and bulldozed.

3. *"I ain't fat. I'm sexy succulent." *That comes from the movie Phat Girlz. Although, the movie is predictable and not very well made, it is still an inspiration to me in many ways.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

diggers1917 said:


> 4. Signature: I'm a fan of Terry Pratchett, and this is my favourite quote of his - I found it both pertinant (as a misquoting the wise old saying) and hysterically funny.



My favorite Pratchett quote is from The Light Fantastic and goes, "The pen is mightier than the sword if the sword if very short and the pen is very sharp." 

I highly recommend Good Omens which he wrote with Neil Gaiman. Think of the Damien Omen movie if written by Douglas Adams.


----------



## TCUBOB

1. TCUBOB - This is pretty obvious (at least to me; I've since learned that no one else gets it). My name is Bob, and I went to college at TCU. I picked up that nickname to separate me from UTBOB, another friend of mine (offline) who went to the Uni of Texas. When people would talk about us, they'd start with "TCUBOB" or "UTBOB" and then switch over to just "Bob" after establishing which Bob.

2. Avatar: Love, love, love, the Keanu Reeves school of acting. It's very slacker surfer brain-dead method (and eminently mockable). And that is a scene from the Matrix right after he sees Morpheus jump the gap.

3. Fortress of Solitude: What I call my desk at work, based on a design feature, but also somewhat how I try to carry myself in life. I will often try and shut people out to avoid hurting them or me. Also, a Superman reference.

4. Quotes: Well, I like H. L. Mencken and Molly Ivins (and they are both extremely quotable), and the last one is something I said one time that I liked. Maybe you do, too. Or not. That's ok.


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess!

CeCe - CC 2outta 3 of my initials.

Porky - coz I am!

Princess - because I am when I can get away with being one! lol

.......................................................................................................................................

My quote : ...from a great friend of mine Frankie - she takes NO prisoners or any bullsh*t!


----------



## Webmaster

tonynyc said:


> One of the nice things about Dimensions is observing the clever Nicknames and AVATARS that Dimmers come up with. Viewing some of the avatars and nicknames are both entertaining and amusing.
> 
> I'll admit that I did not create anything clever as far as my Nick and Avatar; but, would love to hear your stories....
> 
> 
> *1. What inspiration did you use to come up with your nickname?*
> 
> *2. What was the inspiration for your avatar? *



Hehe..... for me it was very simple. Somehow, at Dimensions I always called myself Webmaster (whch back in 1994 when I first put Dimensions online still meant something as there weren't very many), and in my business ventures my staff always calls me "chief," so that stuck. And as far as avatars go, I think conventional, so I always use a picture of me. I know many people use avatars to portray some fictional thing they'd like to be or somethinge else clever. Fine. What I don't like is when avatars are abused for political commentary.


----------



## Grandi Floras

tonynyc said:


> One of the nice things about Dimensions is observing the clever Nicknames and AVATARS that Dimmers come up with. Viewing some of the avatars and nicknames are both entertaining and amusing.
> 
> I'll admit that I did not create anything clever as far as my Nick and Avatar; but, would love to hear your stories....
> 
> 
> *1. What inspiration did you use to come up with your nickname?*
> 
> *2. What was the inspiration for your avatar? *



*Grandifloras* are *Tall-Growing ROSES*, my favorite flower. 
*ROSE *is my real last name and *BLUE *is my fave color.


----------



## ekmanifest

Risible said:


> ris·i·ble (rz-bl)
> adj.
> 1. Relating to laughter or used in eliciting laughter.
> 2. Eliciting laughter; ludicrous.
> 3. Capable of laughing or inclined to laugh.



Love this - wish I would have thought of it, or was even familiar with the word So me.

My nickname came from my initials EK - which people have always used, particularly via e-mail, for me because my name is so long. First name Elizabeth and last name even longer. Manifest because I strongly believe that I am manifesting my destiny. So it is.


----------



## tonynyc

Webmaster said:


> Hehe..... for me it was very simple. Somehow, at Dimensions I always called myself Webmaster (whch back in 1994 when I first put Dimensions online still meant something as there weren't very many), and in my business ventures my staff always calls me "chief," so that stuck. And as far as avatars go, I think conventional, so I always use a picture of me. I know many people use avatars to portray some fictional thing they'd like to be or somethinge else clever. Fine. What I don't like is when avatars are abused for political commentary.



That is one thing that I have noticed- the nicks, avatars, custom user titles and signatures are (void of political) references.


----------



## Allie Cat

tonynyc said:


> That is one thing that I have noticed- the nicks, avatars, custom user titles and signatures are (void of political) references.



Wait until next year. I'm sure many of us will have stuff in there.

Mah name: A character I created several years ago for my sci-fi universe. In the stories, he is a very unique crossbreed between the 'Urushaii' and 'Ghreshaii' offshoots of the 'Ghoroshaii' race, which, among other things, has made him somewhat schizophrenic.

Mah avatarr: That's what the character looks like. I drew it in MS Paint one day at work, and have used it as an avatar on several forums since then.

My title and signature: I love that bloody cat!

=Divals


----------



## Violet_Beauregard

My name: A private joke with an FA..... He fantasized about me blowing up and getting really fat like Violet Beauregarde in the original Willy Wonka movie.... and then like the remake. We used to talk about that a lot.... He would film me in tight clothing and then manipulate the film to make me "blow up". When it came time to choose a name, that just seem appropriate! 

My user title: "That's MS Bitch to you" I have a coffee cup on my desk with that on it..... I get called a bitch alot..... *shrugs*

My signature: The quote came to me in an email once... I thought it was really good. The link is to my Yahoo group...pics of me... 

The avatar: Me...but I change it to other pics periodically.


----------



## KnottyOne

Nickname: Look at the hair, knotted up dreads, not to mention the double meaning behind how is sounds when said so yea, nothing to major there, jus going off the fact that im a knotted naughty boy ^_^.

Avatar: So I was down in the BVI (British Virgin Islands) a few months ago and jus bummin around on the beach when I smelled an aroma that I can never resist, so obviously I followed. Found the source and it was this really chill old dude with dreads. And by the way I looked when I saw him he jus offered up for me to join him which was awsome. So basuically to make a long story short its me and him jus bs'in around for like 3 hours gettin blazed off our asses. And right before he bounces he said that i was one of the few people who actually understood anything I was an honorary rasta. So I got back, got some beads, put them in the dreads and click.


----------



## dragorat

*Ok time for me to take a stab at this.My nick is a combination of 2 things.drago because I love dungeons & dragons & I have a collection of dragons.Rat from the time I worked as Chuck E. Cheese when I lived in Fla.My avatar is just me.Under my avatar tells exactly what I am A lonely,lovable rodent.My signature is a personal saying I created that tells how I feel about my body & the bodies of other.Hope I didn't bore anyone...*


----------



## Krissy12

A variation of my name and my birthdate (12) makes for one interesting gal. And the face is again, me. How effing clever, I am!

Ohh, and I need a nap.


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye

because I like to move it (move it  ) and I like to... bake... er, brownies. Yes :eat2:

oh, right- and the last part is my stage name before I quit my stripper job on route 1. Hah! Actually, it's my real name. I don't want your damned pity. Take it back heehe


----------



## ataraxia

Pookie said:


> In real life most people call me Pookie as well, its a nickname based on a spirit creature called a Pookah. If you give it snacks, pet it and treat it nicely it does helpful things around the home and behaves.... if you ignore it however it becomes naughty and starts causing chaos.



And I suppose its horsey aspect fits in nicely with your thing for My Little Pony?


----------



## ataraxia

ataraxia said:


> So, I've seen threads like this before, but this one's better because it also discusses the avatars. The past ones have only covered the names. As for me:
> 
> 1. I've had this name everywhere I have an account for the last 10 years or so. I don't even know what gave me the idea any more. I think I just liked the word. Since it means something interesting and pleasant, it's been a good choice...
> 
> 2. It's a fractal I made in XaoS a couple of years ago, and then heavily post-processed in GIMP. I've since tried to make a big version, but it turns out that a good bit of its look depends strongly on it being too small to retain much detail (the edge detection filter in particular gets confused by the large amount of noise in the full-sized image). I've had this same avatar for the whole time since the forums switched to the new software. (OTOH, if you want to see _me_ instead of a fractal, look at my profile pic...)



Answering the rest of the questions...

3. "Extreme Unction" is a fancy way of saying "Last Rites" - you know, the ritual a priest performs over a person who's about to die so they don't have to worry about going to hell. It actually doesn't mean anything to me (I'm not even Christian) - I just liked the sound of it, and was bored with "Apple of Eris", which is what it used to be.

4. My sig is a statement of plain fact. Not even Quantum Physicists actually understand what Quantum Physics means. Certainly, they know how to apply it, but not what it might say about the universe. It's become a sort of mini-dogma to flat-out deny that there's any such meaning (this attitude is called the "Copenhagen Interpretation".) Read Quantum Reality by Nick Herbert for an interesting critique of this idea.


----------



## SocialbFly

Mine was a gift of sorts from a friend, i was out on my birthday, and one of my friends on line said well, aren't you the social butterfly...and it has stuck since then...and i usually try to use my pic, cause i am so nosey about other people and if their pic matches who i think they are...i love seeing other peoples pics...

good post Tony


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

tonynyc said:


> One of the nice things about Dimensions is observing the clever Nicknames and AVATARS that Dimmers come up with. Viewing some of the avatars and nicknames are both entertaining and amusing.
> 
> I'll admit that I did not create anything clever as far as my Nick and Avatar; but, would love to hear your stories....
> 
> 
> *1. What inspiration did you use to come up with your nickname?*
> 
> *2. What was the inspiration for your avatar? *



. . . in my introductory post, including my signature line. Quite interesting, too, I might add, as I re-read it all. (OK - so I have an ego the size of Ho Tai's tummy!)
http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=198000&postcount=1


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye

That's cute! Pookie :batting: I would never have guessed it short for pookah, somehow  heehe



Pookie said:


> In real life most people call me Pookie as well, its a nickname based on a spirit creature called a Pookah. If you give it snacks, pet it and treat it nicely it does helpful things around the home and behaves.... if you ignore it however it becomes naughty and starts causing chaos.
> 
> thats me
> 
> As for my avatar... well, thats me, my signature picture is something a friend did for me, the kitty with the wings is me as I have a scarification of wings on my back, and she is the other kitty saying thank you for being a good friend.


----------



## Placebo

I was just watching an episode of ER on TNT at 11 am or so and one of the patients got prescribed Obecalp (pronounced O-Bee-Kalp) Because they were an annoying hypochondriac.

contrary to the popular belief that I took my nik from the band Placebo who I had never even heard of before


----------



## Zandoz

*1. What inspiration did you use to come up with your nickname?*

It is the product of a warped mind....mine. No meaning what so ever...I was just experimenting with made up names 17 years ago, when I first got online. This one stuck.

*2. What was the inspiration for your avatar? *[/QUOTE]

The avatar I currently use is just me. I used to use a pic of a nekkid troll...basically an anatomically correct image of me...but activistfatgirl offered to pay me to change it. http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=310304&postcount=7 Who am i to turn down the good lady, so this is what you get.


----------



## fatgirl33

When I was new to the Internet and the WWW, someone told me about this great new thing called Hotmail. So I applied for my first email account with Hotmail and learned that you needed a user name of however many characters. I wasn't sure what to use, so I chose "Fatgirl." Apparently I was the 33rd person to chose that particular user name! And when it came time to start signing up for forum accounts, etc., to keep it simple I used the same user name. Now here we are, almost ten years later, and I can't change it because that's the email address and name that everyone knows!

My avatar is just a picture of me... I should get more creative and put some artwork there....

Brenda


----------



## LoveBHMS

I change signature lines, but they are typically taken from Law and Order: CI.

Avatar line reflects that I love ponies.


----------



## ashmamma84

My nickname is a play on my real name and it's what my closest friends call me. 84 is the year, in which I made my earthly debut. 

My avatar is just me. Oh and Fat Fashionista is there because I'm fat and I adore fashion!


----------



## Punkin1024

My user name is a variation of my old Dimensions name: Punkindreamer.
There were several Punkins out there, so I added my birthday. I changed from Punkindreamer for the same reason Miss Vicki had to change hers, the new boards wouldn't let me use Punkindreamer.

My Avatar - An old picture of my with our first kitty - KiKi.

Take time to paws - just me trying to be cute.

My signature quotes: One is from the back of a Celestial seasonings tea box that I liked. One is from a little book of tea and friendship and the other is from a refrigerator magnet. All the quotes just appealed to me.

~Punkin


----------



## Mathias

My names Matt.
Last name starts with an S
The number 19 is in my screen name.

MattS19

There ya go.


----------



## Waxwing

nick: Nabokov's _Pale Fire_

Avatar: usually is me but at the moment is WWII nose art.


----------



## Carrie

Carrie's just my name, and my avatar is also yours truly, caught in an unapologetically dorkish act.

My status, "What fresh hell is this?", is a famous Dorothy Parker quote, and represents my current exasperation with the universe and its hard-on for me of late. 

My signature is, as usual, a lyric from a Tom Petty song: "Crawling Back to You". It's a reminder to myself of what sustains me in the dark times, and that as long as I have faith in that, everything will ultimately be okay.


----------



## Melian

Melian: Silmarillion character, Maia, wife of Thingol, mother of Luthien

Avatar (Magus): coolest character in Chronotrigger

I'm just a fantasy/gaming loser.


----------



## ZainTheInsane

Well, it is a long story...so I'll sum it up...basically the name *Zain* is the name of a character in a superhero comic I made back when I was around 12 years old, and continued to make until I was 14. It has a lot of stories, and I honestly have to go back through them, and perhaps I'll be able to edit them and make them into some semblance of an actual comic once I re-learn how to draw.

*The*...hmmm...well, it made a nice transition.

And the last part, well, I am continually told by friends, family, and others I meet, that I am incredibly *insane*, not only for my random thoughts, unique perspective, short temper, and other quality traits, as well as faulty traits, but because of how my persona changes according to who I'm with, and I range in intellect, ability, vocabulary, and communications skills accordingly. People who tell me that's adaptation, really need to meet me before saying that, because it is pretty amusing to see how I can be an entirely different person based on surroundings, and the people I'm with. In addition, I also take the opposite side in almost all arguments...either because it is right, or because the other side needs to be heard.

And that's how I came about creating/making my screen name.


----------



## ataraxia

Melian said:


> Avatar (Magus): coolest character in Chronotrigger



All this time and I could never tell that was Magus! Just too small to make out for me.

It actually looks like some kind of variation on a 9-tail fox to me for some reason (probably the points of the cape on the left).


----------



## supersoup

supersoup--my good friend and manager at work took to calling me tomato soup because of my hair being so red. so, when i signed up here, i had no idea what to pick and that popped into my head...and the super part...well, i HAD to make myself sound much more awesome than i actually am. also, we get goofy at work, and that was an alter ego i made up at some point.

my avatar...my dorktastic face!!

my sig--it's a line out of a 'the spill canvas' song, and i think it pretty much sums up my life.

ta-da.


----------



## Melian

ataraxia said:


> All this time and I could never tell that was Magus! Just too small to make out for me.
> 
> It actually looks like some kind of variation on a 9-tail fox to me for some reason (probably the points of the cape on the left).



You get points for even wondering


----------



## GoddessNoir

My nickname - My first email account when I was still with my parents was [email protected], when I got older and got my own account, I couldn't use BlackGoddess because (surprise!) it was already taken. I then became GoddessNoir and have been using it forever.

My avatar- An artist named Niles Morgan did it. A friend of mine bought it for me because I at the time looked just like the girl in the drawing. I have the same outfit (still wear it from time to time), my hair was in the same style and I wore glasses identical to the ones in the drawing. When I first saw the little picture, I thought she had it commissioned, it really did look like me.

My quote - I couldn't think of anything cute and, my blog is titled 'Insert funny Creative Name Here'

My signature- Its a quote from Running with Scissors. When I heard it, I had to replay the scene over and over because I thought it was so funny. I'm crazy like that.


----------



## Koldun

Avatar is me (in a brave moment.) Name is a type of mage.


----------



## liz (di-va)

1) My name is Liz (or Elizabeth) and I added "di-va" after it (starting with the old boards) so people would know who I am from chat! ("Diva" is a character from the Mapp & Lucia novels by E.F. Benson).

2) Avatar (see above).

3) Currently a reference to bottom half of my legs being in wrappings; sometimes when I stomp around in them I feel like a hockey goalie! And when that's all I'm wearin...

4) Signatures are quotes from the famous chef of La Pyramide and from the touchstone movie _The Women_!


----------



## Jon Blaze

supersoup said:


> supersoup--my good friend and manager at work took to calling me tomato soup because of my hair being so red. so, when i signed up here, i had no idea what to pick and that popped into my head...and the super part...well, i HAD to make myself sound much more awesome than i actually am. also, we get goofy at work, and that was an alter ego i made up at some point.
> 
> my avatar...my dorktastic face!!
> 
> my sig--it's a line out of a 'the spill canvas' song, and i think it pretty much sums up my life.
> 
> ta-da.



Oh whatever! You are awesome! Plus you're so cute it's painful. :wubu:


----------



## Jon Blaze

Jon-Jonathan is my first name.  
Blaze- Not a wordplay on my last name (Because it does start with a B), but just something to throw in place of it. I don't smoke weed.  

When I first got the reps I put "Puerto Rican Gentleman" under my username.  
Now I'm with "Tiger of Size Acceptance"
Size Acceptance- One of my strongest views of equality for everyone.
Tiger- One of my favorite characters (Whom actually existed in real life: Sun Jian) says the following quote in DW5 when he defeats a general:
"FEAR THE TIGER OF JIANG DONG!!!" 
That combined with constant references to animals I'd hear in Martial Arts and in life to describe things (Tiger Claw, "With the ferocity of a tiger", et cetera...) led me to it. Not to say that I'm the big master of Size Acceptance (Because I'm still just a beginner in the activism sense), but sometimes I can make up for a lack of knowledge and skill in certain areas because my passion for things sometimes breeds the tenacity I was born with. My experience is low, but the intensity of my views is not.
As for the picture: That's my face a few years ago. ^_^
My sister had me all dressed up for it. It was my first online picture.


----------



## SummerG

SummerG - my real name is Summer my middle name is Grace 

Title is what someone called me once because I was taunting him with talk of great sandwiches, It used to be den fedde princessa (the fat princess) 

avatar is me, all made up, which doesn't happen often. i prefer to not wear makeup everyday, but enjoy using it on special occassions. 

my sig lines... 1- i LOVE homer simpson, i love meat 2- This commercial is hysterical... a man in a wendy's wig going on about how he wants a big juicy burger. yeah. 3- Shakira lyrics that describe my feelings about someone special to me. 4- Quote from Anchor Man.. because that movie kicks ass.


----------



## HereticFA

*1. What inspiration did you use to come up with your nickname?*

I had a series of realizations over a couple of decades that led to the development my nick. 1) Fat Acceptance is like a religion where you either believe in it or don't, 2) I was no longer blind to the (somewhat weight associated) issues so many of my fat brothers and sisters suffered and I (very) begrudgingly acknowledged that some do benefit from losing weight, and 3) My lifelong preference for fat females will not change. 

*2. What was the inspiration for your avatar? *[/QUOTE]

I have one in mind but I haven't made it yet.


----------



## Wild Zero

Name-The best movie ever made
Avatar-Guitar Wolf investigating the effects of shooting a zombie in the head
Title-


----------



## FaxMachine1234

It's Mike..._but backwards._ I'm too clever by half.

I had a Superboy icon on my livejournal for awhile, then when I signed up here, I found another one. I just think he has a cool costume, sue me!


----------



## Flyin Lilac

1. Lilacs are my favorite flower.
2. I used to drive a purple Ford Escort GT, and after that a purple Dodge Dakota, both of which I nicknamed The Lilac.
3. My rap sheet consist solely of a slew of speeding tickets.

Hence, "Flyin Lilac"

But now that I'm rehabilitated from my leadfoot ways (cruise control rocks), and now that my new truck is dark blue, I'm at a crossroads with this whole nickname thing. Ah well, status quo works for me, for now.

As for my avatar, I just wanted to throw an honest representation of my mug up there. Truth in advertising, and all that jazz.


----------



## UberAris

The name is an inside joke form a looooong time ago.

and the Avatar? Dude... its Max... greatest lagomorphic rabbity thing EVER, part of the old comic/tv series Sam and Max: Freelance Police. in the picture, Max is looking up the skirt of the statue of Justice, (blindfolded woman holding a sword and scale)


----------



## T_Devil

T_Devil: Orginaly was orginally meant as "Tazmanian Devil". Now "Tazmanian" holds no meaning, it's just "T".
Avatar: it is a symbol of my own design that I can freely exploit.


----------



## Timberwolf

Well, Timberwolf had been my CB Nickname, about 15 years ago. And as I liked that name (and the animal), I stuck to that name as the internet started asking me for a screenname. Hence you'll find him in almost all of my screennames...

My avatar... well, which one? I change it every now and then, some are obviously related to my screen name, others take a roll in some games I play around here, and some are my own design.

The user title also changes from time to time, based on my mood...

My signature speaks for itself, I think.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus

It's my real name. I joined Dimensions showrtly after my wife, Sandie, and used the same form she did when she created HER user name.

My avatar changes from time to time. Right now, I'm using Groucho (one of me all-time favorite comedians), but I could change it again if the mood strikes me. In recent months, I've used pictures of the cartoon character Owl Jolson ("I wanna sing-a") and our puppy Beauregard.


----------



## FA to the Bone

:bow: *Esteemed TONY

My nickname is inspired in a song called "Bad to the Bone" from George Thorogood and the Destroyers. But, instead of be evil, I´d rather be a Fat Admirer. It´s much more deeply hot... mmmmmmmm...
About my avatar, It´s me...
Thank You for ask!!!*


----------



## collegeguy2514

my username kinda sux. im in college and im a guy. oh, and random numbers. very creative. 

the avatar isnt much better. just a random picture of garfield i found on google.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing

Let me see .. 

Great hardcore song from Bane
Describes my personality a bit 
Just looks cool, imo

cons .. 

makes people think I've buff or something. haha

and my avatar is my face. very original stuff.


----------



## Paw Paw

For those of you that don't know, Paw Paw is a term used in the South. It is for grandfather. I got it as a joke. My two youngest have a mother that is ten years younger than me, and ten years older than my oldest. She thought it was funny. Now I am known as Paw Paw, in three countries, by face. All over the world via this here puter.

Plus, I am a grandfather.

The avatar is one of my dogs, "Dora the Explorer".

Peace,
2P.


----------



## Littleghost

I think I've already mentioned it before, but Littleghost is both a comic that I did once, and a short-lived nickname that I got for being able to unintentionally sneak up on people.:doh: 

The avatar is an example of the comic.

Edit: the caption line is because I am, well, freakin' weird.


----------



## Rojodi

Nickame: First two letters of my three names...

Avatar: In my nerd days, I dealt with a computer company, now defunt. This is an interpretation of the dragon they used in their logo.


----------



## Red

Red*-My hair
Avatar-My mush
Sig-Crazy arsed book with a reference to redheads






My real name is actually Lorna


----------



## Fuzzy

I've had lots of different internet chat and forum handles over the years. Most have been mysterious, strange, and not that welcoming. So when this board opened, I decided it was time for a change. Something fun, something caring, something warm, something daring. 

Actually, my mother nick'd me Fuzzy when I was a newborn. 

Avatar: That changes so much there is no rhyme or reason. Same goes for the words underneath, but they usually go with the pic.

Sig: I recently rented this so Mrs. Fuzzy could hear where alot of my quotes are from.


----------



## Fuzzy

ripley said:


> My avatar is me.
> 
> This is where I got my nick:



I thought you got it from your puppy.


----------



## Sugar Magnolia

My nick: my fave Grateful Dead song - it's pretty
Sugar magnolia, blossoms blooming, heads all empty and I don't care,
Saw my baby down by the river, knew she'd have to come up soon for air... 

And that's me over there.


----------



## QtPatooti

Nickname - QtPatooti 
My now ex-bf always called me sweet patootie or cutie patootie - it stuck so I took it as a nickname. It was either a sweet nothing or a reference to my big patootie.  Some people think that I got it from Rosie O'Donnell! ugh. hehehehe Unfortunately the ex probably called others that too, but that is water under the bridge. I am now officially (for about 10 chat years) QtPatooti and just for fun, when I see another nickname with QT in it, I always must /whisper 'accept only the original' (qt) 

My avatar is me, being a camera ham

My signature is a Mae West quote- though I have been known to use "The gentle mind by gentle deeds is known" quote from Edmund Spenser in the 1500s, because I consider myself to be a gentle person. 

Nice thread, I am enjoying it!

P.S. you will also see me around the internet as MsPatooti - I couldnt handle the thought of not being the ORIGINAL QtPatooti  (ego alert)


----------



## Arrhythmia

Paw Paw said:


> For those of you that don't know, Paw Paw is a term used in the South. It is for grandfather. I got it as a joke. My two youngest have a mother that is ten years younger than me, and ten years older than my oldest. She thought it was funny. Now I am known as Paw Paw, in three countries, by face. All over the world via this here puter.
> 
> Plus, I am a grandfather.
> 
> The avatar is one of my dogs, "Dora the Explorer".
> 
> Peace,
> 2P.



And your custom signature right below your name? "Smiling Like a Fool" -- where did *that* come from?


----------



## mossystate

Eh...I live in Washington... a state where moss tends to enjoy life...

my avatar is whatever you want it to be...heh...


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

I'm feeling pretty unoriginal right about now.....

Guess what state I live in?
Guess what my zip code is?

I'm a Jersey girl from the 07093 zip code! That's right across the river from NYC.
I've used that nickname before and kind of liked it so it kind of stuck.

I don't have an avatar!  
I wish I had a pic of me online, but I don't. I'm not hiding, I promise!  
And with my old crappy PC it's too much work to try and get an avatar from online so for now I am naked as far as avatars go. lol

My 'quotes' on the bottom are just some fun stuff I thought to put up on there.

Great thread btw. I'm enjoying learning about everyone's names, especially the more confusing ones!


----------



## coyote wild

coyote wild was the name of a character i came up w/ in high school.

the idea was that he was a guy that suffered from amnesia after waking up in a hospital. and through the clues he found trying to piece his life back together, he came to the conclusion that he was a hitman...only he wasn't. but the clues he found, he interpreted the wrong way and such and it lead him to believe that he was an assassin. as a result, he's really bad at his job.

my avatar is the logo of the Blue Sun Corp., a fictitious company from the _Firefly_ universe.


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> I'm feeling pretty unoriginal right about now.....
> 
> Guess what state I live in?
> Guess what my zip code is?
> 
> I'm a Jersey girl from the 07093 zip code! That's right across the river from NYC.
> I've used that nickname before and kind of liked it so it kind of stuck.
> 
> I don't have an avatar!
> I wish I had a pic of me online, but I don't. I'm not hiding, I promise!
> And with my old crappy PC it's too much work to try and get an avatar from online so for now I am naked as far as avatars go. lol
> 
> My 'quotes' on the bottom are just some fun stuff I thought to put up on there.
> 
> Great thread btw. I'm enjoying learning about everyone's names, especially the more confusing ones!



JerseyGirl - I hope you don't take this the wrong way. I'm sure that you will come up with a very nice avatar, soon. 

Meanwhile, New Jersey is known as a dairy state, even as is Wisconsin and my own home state, Minnesota. Back here, we think of cows as lovely creatures, and none more so than the Jersey.





Look at those eyes, the friendly, yet pensive expression, the ears just waiting for a friendly scratch. All she needs is a name as lovely as she herself. Could you resist adopting her as your avatar?


----------



## chocolate desire

Chocolate Desire is the name I model under....My daughter helped me come up with it because the company wanted a food name and since I am afro american chocolate and she said I was sexy and men would desire me. 
The biggest berry is a play from the blacker the berry the better the juice I am not dark so I went with biggest. And I have tried many times but cant get the avatar to change
And my sig... well I have learned everyone dont like everybody so when I run across someone that dont like who i am thats what I tell myself.


----------



## Paw Paw

Arrhythmia said:


> And your custom signature right below your name? "Smiling Like a Fool" -- where did *that* come from?




If you have to ask, you won't understand.

You! Where else?

Peace,
2P.

p.s. GEF! * Checking into motel room*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

^^^ LOL!


----------



## NYSquashee

Well the nick is almost self-explanatory. I'm from NY and I do so enjoy a bit of squashing. 

As for the avatar, well that blank space is just my laziness at not resizing one of the ones I have already.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> I'm a Jersey girl from the 07093 zip code! That's right across the river from NYC.


Small world!!! 

I was born in Montclair, NJ (07042), and grew up outside Morristown (07960). I went to DeVry Tech when it was in Union (07083), and for many years I lived in Wharton (07885).

My wife Sandie grew up in East Brunswick (08816), and before we moved west, we had an apartment in Lake Hiawatha (07034).


----------



## loves2laugh

i love to laugh. who doesnt, right? it really is my favorite way to pass the time away!
my avatar is just me. i do not take good pictures so when i get one i show it off!


----------



## Suze

avatar:
my dog, love him. only stupid bastards would dislike poodles 
i'm allegic and he's one of the few breads i can have. he's my best friend and have been with me for years.

signature? well, i'm breaking the "forum norm" by making new threads on a regular basis (especially since i'm a newbie)


----------



## Suze

susieQ said:


> avatar:
> my dog, love him. only stupid bastards would dislike poodles
> i'm allegic and he's one of the few breads i can have. he's my best friend and have been with me for years.
> 
> signature? well, i'm breaking the "forum norm" by making new threads on a regular basis (especially since i'm a newbie)



woops..forgot my name..: thought it sounded cool,thats all


----------



## Tad

When I was first came to the web boards and chat rooms that were ancestors to the ones on Dimensions now, I used a random name, which was entirely made up but seemed to suit me. When a second board was added to cover feeding type issues I was shy about admitting that I had feeding feelings, as at that time and place feeders were pretty much being denounced, so I created a second identity, and this time I chose the short form of my middle name, Ed. Names were not registered at the time, so inevitably someone new came onto the board calling himself Ed, so to avoid confusion I started using Ed1, but then someone else also used that. I thought about Ed2, but wondered where it would stop, 1, 2, 3, 4, ........ Being a mathy at hear, the thing to put at the end of a sequence like that is 'x', so I just jumped there and started using Edx. 

I'd created a web page with pictures of my family, linked to from my other name. Then my wife decided that she did not like having family pics on-line, visible to just anyone. So I closed off that page, but also decided to stop using that other name, just to cover tracks a bit more. Not that anything can be totally buried on the net, but you can at least minimize the odds of people looking. So I explained on the boards that the two names were one person, and just kept using the Edx name. 

As for the avatar: I don't have one. If I could find a good picture of a coffee cup or a muppet or something that fit the 100x100 requirement I might put it up, but it is hard to find pictures that small--even the thumbnails off of google images are generally a little too big.

Regards;

-Ed


----------



## allengland

Rather dull I'm afraid - I'm a lawyer and it came from what I was reading at the time I did this profile thing. The most famous case series in the UK is the All England Law Reports... I really should get out more...

As for avatars, how do you get those? I'm rather useless with technology!


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

allengland said:


> Rather dull I'm afraid - I'm a lawyer and it came from what I was reading at the time I did this profile thing. The most famous case series in the UK is the All England Law Reports... I really should get out more...
> 
> As for avatars, how do you get those? I'm rather useless with technology!



Oh! It's All England!


----------



## Spanky

Spanky.

No one else was using it. 

No one else wanted it. 

Really, though, it is a play on my real name and used by business colleagues when I get my Italian up. Think "Chucky".

But it sounds harmless, which is what I am.  

And it has nothing to do with clothed ass shots in other threads.  

The avatar is a picture of me that looks decent enough. The av signature changes all of the time. It's just what I am thinking and sometimes a joke on something or someone else on the boards. 


On another note, while I love so many of the avatars, my favorite av is elle caminos knees shot. I was glad to hear that it was her knees!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Spanky said:


> Spanky.
> 
> *No one else was using it.
> 
> No one else wanted it.
> 
> Really, though, it is a play on my real name and used by business colleagues when I get my Italian up. Think "Chucky".*
> 
> But it sounds harmless, which is what I am.
> 
> And it has nothing to do with clothed ass shots in other threads.
> 
> The avatar is a picture of me that looks decent enough. The av signature changes all of the time. It's just what I am thinking and sometimes a joke on something or someone else on the boards.
> 
> 
> On another note, while I love so many of the avatars, my favorite av is elle caminos knees shot. I was glad to hear that it was her knees!




and here I thought it was because of your beautiful man-bum.......:wubu:


----------



## Spanky

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> and here I thought it was because of your beautiful man-bum.......:wubu:



:kiss2:


----------



## lemmink

Some ho was already registered as Lemming on gaydargirls.com.

Avatar image is a cartoon my partner drew for me.


----------



## marlowegarp

Marlowe - Philip Marlowe is one of my favorite fictional characters. I suppose i might also have been thinking of Marlowe, the protagonist from Joseph Conrad's Heart of Darkness.

Garp - Titular character of John Irving's The World According to Garp. It's one of my favorite books, and the basis for many of my ideas on feminism.

Avatar: Just boring me. I'm workin' on it...


----------



## Mishty

Missblueyedeath- the e e cummings poem Buffalo Bill, scratch a word, skip a line, and you have my name, kinda.

Avatar- My belly, my hands, and the ever so charming I <3 thingy

Sig- Roseanne Barr....fat and kinda proud...:blush:


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J

I love language and I used to keep a dictionary on hand to learn new words and such.

Anyhow, when I started writing a blog, before there was even such a word, I would sing off with some of the new words that I had learned. The Rara Avis Ms. J, The Suigeneris Ms. J, ad nauseum.

One day, my friend John was poking fun at a missive that I signed off as The Obstreperous Ms. J during his music set at CBGB's, and I just decided to keep it as my permanent one.

My avvie is based on a pic from a photo shoot by David LaChapelle for ID Magazine, and our Fatlane made it possible to the avvie you see today. He also made my " Ms. J has a posse" one.


----------



## imfree

Mine is a picture I made for my post in a thread about what single
people do for fun. I enjoy electronics as a hobby, so I created that picture
for the post. While the picture looks as if I could be Nicola Tesla's grandson,
the electric arc in that picture was added photographically.


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces

Say Hello to the Angels is the name of one of my favorite Interpol songs. I really like Interpol.

And the avatar is physicist Stephen Hawking... or rather, MC Hawking, his musical alter ego.

Stephen Hawking endeavors to understand the ways of the universe. MC Hawking doesn't give a f***.


----------



## lostinadaydream

I chose my Nickname because I'm a daydreamer in perfection. People and friends call me a dreamer, so it was somewhat clear what name I wanted to be called. 

Most of the time, a dream is the only thing you can get. You can use it to begin something, to change something. A good dream takes it's time and so do I.


----------



## Russell Williams

As people here know, I charge a lot of windmills. Usually when I am charging the windmills people who are observing the situation wonder why this crazy fool thinks that these windmills of size discrimination are really dragons that make fat people second-class citizens.

Yours truly,

Russell Williams

It is true that I do not like to spell nor do I do it very well. Thus the misspelling of Don Quixote.


----------



## pickleman357

I sold pickles at a renaissance fair. I was good too. On straight commission of $0.30 a pickle I brought home $160 in one day. After that, the name of Pickleman just stuck with me.

I love that job. Getting paid to walk around and ask woman if they wanted to see my pickle... great fun!


----------



## Lastminute.Tom

Lastminute.Tom because my name is Tom and I do everything at the last possible minute, my father gave me the nickname after I pulled an all nighter to do two years worth of science coursework in one night; I got a B for them both  

Thyme Splitter because I love puns and I was making thyme chicken with my mate becky the other day and we were in the lounge whilst some of the other chaps played on time splitters

Me avvy is from the hero generator as there is no sign of my camera or the cable to plug it into the pc, I would have put a pic up ages ago otherwise

sig, because I love that song and it was around the time I figured out the meanings behind the words that I realised how much of an Fa I was, plus I really hate ribs, bony hugs suck, fine between friends but otherwise keep your ribs to yourselves please


----------



## Catalina

Mine's pretty basic - nowhere near as creative a lot of the folk here - but I like it, nonetheless.

Catalina is my name in Spanish. I speak Spanish fluently, and I've always liked the way it sounded. It makes me smile. 

Oh, and the avatar's me.


----------



## Toil Girl Angel

tonynyc said:


> One of the nice things about Dimensions is observing the clever Nicknames and AVATARS that Dimmers come up with. Viewing some of the avatars and nicknames are both entertaining and amusing.
> 
> I'll admit that I did not create anything clever as far as my Nick and Avatar; but, would love to hear your stories....
> 
> 
> *1. What inspiration did you use to come up with your nickname?*
> 
> *2. What was the inspiration for your avatar? *



Well mine is pretty self explanatory...

1. The inspiration for my nickname is that I just became a new Toil Girl!

2. My avatar is the head shot of my Toil Girl portrait.

By the way...hi everyone! I'm new here...


----------



## DrunkenNinjaFA

I'm glad I found this thread! The nickname could be from two things, I guess:

I've been called a 'drunken ninja' before for climbing trees or those really tall swing sets at the park, and there's also a song from Dark Lotus called 'Drunken Ninja Master'.

The avatar picture is a screenshot of my favorite scene from my favorite RPG game, Final Fantasy VII! Sepiroth is a badass.

Signature is something that occurred to me and it stuck. I very well may have heard it before somewhere, but I dunno. *shrug*


----------



## Bagalute

My nickname is (supposedly) derived from the english sailor slang "bag o'loot" and is a northern german term for "lout" or "rascal". There's a regional band who do a mix of rock music, viking stuff, irish folk and sailor songs and comedy who refer to themselves as "Bagaluten". They have a rhyme that translates something like this:
There are the good and the bad...and in between are the Bagaluten.
Thought it fit me 
My Avatar is just a recent pic of me...


----------



## Ned Sonntag

...was a 20th century cartoonist who created the Eta Quantum character. He disappeared into the woods of Eastern Massachusetts back in '97.




http://www.dr-acula.com/ned.html The avatar is from the last known photo, courtesy Dr.Acula


----------



## Athena9950

Athena is my legal first name.
The picture...just me being an ass.
Bye!


----------



## Toil Girl Angel

Bagalute said:


> My nickname is (supposedly) derived from the english sailor slang "bag o'loot" and is a northern german term for "lout" or "rascal". There's a regional band who do a mix of rock music, viking stuff, irish folk and sailor songs and comedy who refer to themselves as "Bagaluten". They have a rhyme that translates something like this:
> There are the good and the bad...and in between are the Bagaluten.
> Thought it fit me
> My Avatar is just a recent pic of me...



Wow Bagalute, thats really you? You're a hottie!


----------



## FatGirlLover

Could my nickname be any more obvious? :doh: lol


----------



## Jay West Coast

Jay is short for James, my first name. West Coast, is well, that's were I live. When I first posted on the old boards, I realised there was at least one other chap posting under the name "Jay." He seemed to be a total assmunch, so I figured I needed to differentiate myself from him, lol. 

Besides, I love the west coast of the US, and I find it a little bit of a different cultural perspective than other places, and figured it might help explain a bit where I'm coming from. Or at least, make me seem less shady-internet-creepo by coming across more as a real person. 

I'm a real person! 

Oh, and the avatar? It's an original new boards pic, and once donating members were allowed a bigger avatar, it expanded from 80x80 to 100x100...and in those extra 20 pixels I added my "plus size" caption, advertising the advantages of donation.


----------



## Renaissance Man

tonynyc said:


> One of the nice things about Dimensions is observing the clever Nicknames and AVATARS that Dimmers come up with. Viewing some of the avatars and nicknames are both entertaining and amusing.
> 
> I'll admit that I did not create anything clever as far as my Nick and Avatar; but, would love to hear your stories....
> 
> 
> *1. What inspiration did you use to come up with your nickname?*
> 
> *2. What was the inspiration for your avatar? *



Great idea, Tony! Hmmm, let's see . . .

*Renaissance man* ~ _noun_ (1906): a person who has wide interests and is an expert in several areas.

Uh, well, perhaps not an "expert" _per se_, but I have been blessed with _some_ ability in several areas. I love:
Music (play several instruments, sing, conduct, arrange, and doing an original composition)
Photography (used to do slide shows with a couple of friends, took engagement announcement pictures, assisted a professional by taking candids at weddings)
Writing (I'm a technical writer, which can be boring, but I plan on writing other books and have done some writing for blogs and my web site)
Computers (have a degree in Computer Science, done some programming, web sites, built my own a couple of times)
Art (not very good at drawing, great at doodling [if that counts], graphics, using Photoshop, and so on)
Acting (have done some local theatre, took lessons as a kid, sang in Gilbert & Sullivan operettas)
And the list goes on . . .
I just wish I had the time to learn many things better. Unfortunately, Life gets in the way (or should I say, I'd rather _have_ a lifebut you get the idea).

My initial nickname, when I first became a cyberpersona, was *Pianomn* (because I love Billy Joel's music). The other incarnation was *CapeFA* (because I live on Cape Cod and I love curvy women). I have changed my nicks when my ISP would decide to merge with another one, and I had to come up with a new e-mail address.

My avatar is me. How original.

My tagline is some wisdom to live by. I've come to appreciate the finer points of inner healing the past couple of years. It makes a difference.


----------



## IceTeaPrincess

I'm IceTeaPrincess because I am always drinking iced tea.. :eat2: 

My current avatar is the cover of an album featuring the wonderful Jayne Mansfield reading Shakespeare over the music of Tchaikovsky..

I love kitsch & that is about as kitschy as anything could ever be!


----------



## djewell

my name: daniel david ben Yosef Leib Jewell
avatar: aforementioned dude's picture


----------



## samestar

my name? because I like to think my sweetie is wishing on the same star as I am when we are apart (silly huh?)

the pic is me


----------



## TallFatSue

This morning I heard an interesting segment on NPR about avatars and it got me thinking about my nickname and avatar.

National Public Radio: Morning Edition: Alter Egos in a Virtual World
http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=12263532


> Time was that the word "avatar" meant the earthly manifestation of a god. You might have also used it to describe an archetype. But in the earliest days of the Internet  back in the 1980s, when no one was looking  an avatar became one's digital self.
> 
> [snip]
> 
> For one, quite a number of avatars are just younger, thinner and prettier versions of their creators. For another, just as many avatars are polar opposites of their people.



I just gotta be me. Ten years ago as an internet novice, I noticed some of my friends had screen names which didn't really reflect who they were, or they were always getting hit on by virtual lotharios for cybersex. At first I considered passing myself off as a skinny little bambi, but I decided it was much more fun just to be myself. Besides, with real reality impinging on my virtual reality all the time, let's just keep things simple. I'm tall, I'm fat and I'm Sue, and my avatar is from one of my favorite vacation photos. Easy!  

As I entered the online world, I wasn't surprised to get hit on for cybersex because I knew some men like obese Amazons, but it surprised me how many half my age or less hit on me! Good for the ego! The foot fetishists who knew that as a tall woman I have very big feet were no surprise. The biggest surprise were the hiccup fetishists who found out I've had chronic hiccups for 35 years (not constantly, more like 2 or 3 times a *HIC* day for 10 or 15 *HICCUP* minutes at a time). Oh I have a few stories about them! Quoth Dave Barry, I am not making this up! I tell you, I probably would not have chosen to be a big tall fat woman, but life is so, shall we say, interesting now I wouldn't have me any other way.  

Then again, it might be nice to be an online skinny little bambi once in a while, just to find out what it's like to be shallow and always get by on idealized good looks. Nahhhh....


----------



## qwertyman173

My name is just something easy to remember. Doesn't mean anything. Whish I could change it now :doh:


----------



## furious styles

username :






my avatar is just some freaky bottle i saw in walgreens


----------



## Midori

My name and signature pic go hand in hand ... the picture is my "midori" which is also the tattoo I have on my left leg. "midori' means green in Japanese and I got the tattoo as a means to celebrate a new phase in my life ... the name seemed appropriate here as well. 

The -avatar- is me ... just me. 

The sig line is from one of my favorite conflicted writers ... she sometimes had a difficult time discerning her facts from her fiction and she was frequently tormented by her inability to love just one man. Fascinating woman! 

Thanks for sharing everyone ... it's been a fascinating read!

&#9834;midori


----------



## willamena31

tonynyc said:


> One of the nice things about Dimensions is observing the clever Nicknames and AVATARS that Dimmers come up with. Viewing some of the avatars and nicknames are both entertaining and amusing.
> 
> I'll admit that I did not create anything clever as far as my Nick and Avatar; but, would love to hear your stories....
> 
> 
> *1. What inspiration did you use to come up with your nickname?*
> 
> *2. What was the inspiration for your avatar? *



Have been looking for this thread. LOL Answer to question 1.) When I was younger, my sister was married to her first husband. He had a nephew that they called Billy Joe (my real name is Billie Jo) His full name was William Joseph. So my sister decided that my full name was Willamena Josephina and would call me that all the time. Now she just calls me Willamena. So that kinda stuck with me over the years. I use it for all my instant messengers, etc. Answer to question 2.) I just recently changed my Avatar, cuz, well, I like that pic of me. LOL

Hugggsss!!
Billie Jo


----------



## Britannia

My nickname is actually Cake, for several reasons: My friends in rehab thought it was funny to call an anorexic girl "Cake", I had Strawberry Shortcake bedding during that time, I love the band Cake, and I'm a cake (the food) connoisseur. Kinda just fits.

My avatar is some of the graffiti on a bathroom wall in the best greasy spoon in Tucson, The Grill.


----------



## CAMellie

My name:
Well, I live in California so I put CA...my name is Melanie. I was named after Melanie Safka the 70s folk singer, but a lot of people assumed I was named after Melanie Wilkes in GWTW. Melanie Wilkes was called Mellie...which I prefer FAR more than Mel. (I HATE being called Mel!!!    )
Sooooooooooo...CAMellie

My avatar:
I adore Caturdays!! :wubu: 


My Custom User Title:
Changes with my mood

My Signature:
Also changes...but is currently inspired by the Caveman Geico commercials and my feelings toward a particularly annoying (to me, that is) platitude.
My sig line pic is a MythBusters saying


----------



## Count Zero

Nickname: 

I've been using Count Zero for forums and messaging and things for years. I just picked it because I liked the book and it had a cool ring to it. To me, at least. 


Avatar: 

Just my ugly mug. I'll probably switch it with something else I find is worth putting up for everyone to see. The ADD in me commands me to change things and play around with stuff regularly.


----------



## Shosh

Mine is boring. Susannah is my real name. My avatar is me. Simplicity at its finest. Shosh


----------



## absintheparty

ooh, i like this thread.

i'm not sure i even have an avatar but my name comes from a song called "absinthe party at the fly honey warehouse" by minus the bear. 

/yes, it's absinthe party, not abs in the party hehe.


----------



## absintheparty

hmm, guess i do have an avatar...it's me as a simpsons character. yes, i totally jumped on that bandwagon.


----------



## Shosh

absintheparty said:


> ooh, i like this thread.
> 
> i'm not sure i even have an avatar but my name comes from a song called "absinthe party at the fly honey warehouse" by minus the bear.
> 
> /yes, it's absinthe party, not abs in the party hehe.



Isn't Absinthe some kind of exotic liquor?


----------



## Shosh

qwertyman173 said:


> My name is just something easy to remember. Doesn't mean anything. Whish I could change it now :doh:



So re register, no?


----------



## Blue_Rainbow3

My user name - Three of my favorite things: color, number and I just think rainbows are cool. 

My avatar - A Matisse print I fell in love with years ago. 

My custom user title - I don't remember, it might have been how I was feeling at the moment.

My signature - Random lines in movies always seem to strike me. These are just two that seem appropriate now.


----------



## troubadours

troubadours = rilo kiley song

avatar = me


----------



## mel

Mel is my name ( short for Melody) ..my avatar was made by a sweet cartoonist friend


----------



## Ernest Nagel

Since a dear new friend recently took the time to google my nick (1st ever, far as I know) I will reveal how insufferably geeky I truly am. (BTW, until she did that it was kind of a treasured secret identity, but I notice I rather enjoyed having my mask ripped away. LOL. Thanks, you!) My nick is a personal hero who I've admired most of my adult life. Although he toiled in obscurity threads and snippets of his genius linger on in a hundred different venues today. If there had been high-speed computers or advanced organic modeling in his day I've no doubt he would have been a giant whose name would have ranked with Einstein, Newton and Oppenheimer. Of course I don't mean to compare myself to him in any way, although my work is somewhat lateral and analogous to his, I just enjoy perpetuating him and, hopefully, honoring his memory in some small way.

"Ernest Nagel (November 16, 1901 — September 22, 1985) was among the most important philosophers of science of his time.

Nagel was born in Prague (now capital of the Czech Republic; then part of the Austro Hungarian Empire) and immigrated to the United States at the age of 10 with his family. He received a BSc from the City College of New York in 1923, and earned his PhD from Columbia University in 1930. Except for one year (1966-1967) at Rockefeller University, he spent his entire academic career at Columbia, becoming a University Professor in 1967.

His 1961 masterpiece, The Structure of Science, practically inaugurated the field of analytic philosophy of science. He was the first to propose that by positing analytic equivalencies (or "bridge laws") between the terms of different sciences, one could eliminate all ontological commitments except those required by the most basic science. Along with Rudolf Carnap, Hans Reichenbach, and Carl Hempel, he is one of the major figures of the logical positivist movement.

Nagel wrote An Introduction to Logic and the Scientific Method with Morris Cohen, his CCNY teacher. In 1958, he published with James R. Newman Gödel's proof, a short book explicating Gödel's incompleteness theorems to those not well trained in mathematical logic. He edited the Journal of Philosophy (1939-1956) and the Journal of Symbolic Logic (1940-1946).

He died in New York City."

My avatar is a relatively recent addition mainly 'cuz I got tired of looking at that stupid silhouette. OK, I like baby ducks, too. Something about innocence, I dunno, just gets me. The sig "reach out" is really just my reminder to myself not to be so insular and secluded. 

My quote is from the redoubtable Goethe, who may or may not have been only one person. I enjoy his work because it challenges me. I think that's what I'm looking for in a relationship, that kind of fascination, intrigue, inquiry but it's so hard to find. Seems like I may have stumbled into a gold mine just recently though?!?

Like Nagel I believe there is value created when thoughts are expressed in the universe, whether or not anyone ever hears or reads them. Sometimes it's a little challenging to remind myself of that here, though. Sorry.


----------



## Ry&#333;ri

Ryori is japanese for cook, my avitar is just a drawing i did a while back


----------



## Giraffes?Giraffes!

troubadours said:


> troubadours = rilo kiley song
> 
> avatar = me



GREAT song. 


"I've never crossed the Atlantic...... yeah."


----------



## petefa

well the names pete.im a FA in as much as im a Fat Admirer and im also a Flight Attendant !.


----------



## Ernest Nagel

Susannah said:


> Isn't Absinthe some kind of exotic liquor?



Yes, illegal in the US for many years, although you'll occasionally see an emasculated substitute. True absinthe contains a mild hallucinogen called wormwood. Tastes like licorice (anise) as I recall?


----------



## Tooz

qwertyman173 said:


> My name is just something easy to remember. Doesn't mean anything. Whish I could change it now :doh:



You can ask Conrad for help on the username front, actually.


----------



## Ena

*1. What inspiration did you use to come up with your nickname?*

*Well, if anyone hasn't yet noticed. I am like a Phantom of the Opera freak. It all started in 5th grade when unfortunately I was given the 1910 reprint of the original Gaston Leroux book, and following that. The teacher played the soundtrack to Andrew Lloyd Webber's 1986 Phantom Musical.

Since then I've been hooked. I even have several short works (stories) that I've written since that time. Always using the PenName EriksNewAngel. Since my friends weren't about to call me that they abbreviated it to the famous - Ena (E-like the beginning of elephant),(na- nah sound).

So since I was like I was 11 years old I've held that nickname and I don't see myself losing it in the future!

Mmmm.......Erik......*


*2. What was the inspiration for your avatar? *

*Asf ar as avatars. Most of them are Phantom of the Opera inspired, however the current one I have. Is another sign of my devotion to another love- Medieval times, and Medieval Romance. Also it's claimed by MANY people that this artwork resembles me very much! So I'll keep her, until I make another avatar.

If there isn't any inspirations then it'll just be a picture of me...how..fun! Ick!*


----------



## Shosh

Well my nickname is also simple. Shoshana is my Hebrew name, so Shosh and Shoshie become the nicknames. I am generally called Susannah by most and Shosh by family and closer friends. My Hebrew name is only used on formal kind of occasions.


----------



## Caine

Susannah said:


> Well my nickname is also simple. Shoshana is my Hebrew name, so Shosh and Shoshie become the nicknames. I am generally called Susannah by most and Shosh by family and closer friends. My Hebrew name is only used on formal kind of occasions.



Nice, Shoshanah! I'm alwayswondering where the other yids are on these forums!

Well, to start off, I got my name from my hero in a book I read, the guy was jsut something no one on this planet can really be and I want to be like him so I took his name to honor it. and the pic? I love Final Fantasy 8 and squall Rocked!


----------



## Shosh

Caine said:


> Nice, Shoshanah! I'm alwayswondering where the other yids are on these forums!
> 
> Well, to start off, I got my name from my hero in a book I read, the guy was jsut something no one on this planet can really be and I want to be like him so I took his name to honor it. and the pic? I love Final Fantasy 8 and squall Rocked!




Where my Yidden at?!!!! Ha 
Gday Caine. Good on ya.
Susannah


----------



## MrChipz

I don't have an avatar, but my nickname comes from an odd organization I used to belong to. It was called the Amalgamation of Non-Aligned Lifeforms, and was a parody of the Star Trek and Star Wars franchises. The ANAL Starfleet had Croaker-class destroyers and Edsel-class battlewagons (that were all named for great military disasters; mine was ASS Little Bighorn). Each of us got a character name and dreamed up a history. Mike Rho Fission-Chipz was a foundling, a human raised by a family of emancipated robots. The ancestors of the Fission-Chipz Clan made their fortunes in nuclear fuel and microelectronics. Some remnants of the Fleet may still be found at science fiction conventions, but it took some serious hits on its Supreme Headquarters from the devastating Marriage Bomb, and was more or less finished off by hurricane Katrina.


----------



## SilkyAngela

The "silky" part is just a joke/nickname close friends have called me for years because I have this strange obsessive love for clothing that is silky against the skin. My real name is Angela, so I put the two together just in time to go chatting on MSN where I met my husband in a KY chatroom. So the name was really all I could think of when I started my website as a stage name. In hindsight, I wish I had selected another stage name, I thought it would be too hard to adjust to being called something else. For years only my family and close friends have called me Angie. But some people take the liberty of calling me that as short for Angela and it kinda creeps me out since they don't know me well. I think all that weirdness would have been avoided had I chosen more wisely.  

My avatar...it's a picture of me when I had blonde hair. I should probably change it to reflect the red I've had for more than a year now. :doh:


----------



## autopaint-1

Autopaint-1 = Earl Schibe


I had to come up with a name when I first got onto the internet in the 1990's and for some strange reason I channeled the name "Earl Schibe", the king of autobody. At first I was autopaint, but somehow it was taken from me and so I have been -1 ever since. (This is such an exciting story I'm thinking of having it made into a movie).


As for my picture, it is my most recent image which thankfully doesn't look like the photo on either my drivers license or my Costco card.


----------



## BlondeAmbition

I was thinking of _*Marilyn Monroe *_when I came up with my name, (NOT _Madonna_). 

Society idolized her for her sultry, pin-up girl looks and shapely hour glass figure even though she was a well-known healthy size 16. Yet if she were alive today, our same society would now think her to be fat. Ech.

That just blows my mind!


----------



## B-Enhanced

I got my nickname from SoVerySoft in my morphing heyday. I do have an avatar made from a pic of me that was nicely altered by Cat which I am not using at the moment. I have to find it.

Good things from good people.

B


----------



## MissMirandaRae

Well, my mother gave me my name..so there is that.. heh

and my current avatar is a picture of me from a club that I went and photoshoped the hell out of because I like to see what I can make it look like.


----------



## Chode McBlob

My avatar and nickname come from a short lived sci-fi series from the Sci-Fi channel. It was a show called "Tripping The Rift". It was kind of like "Duckman" from the 90's, only in space. And he was always oogling and staring at women, loved big breasts and always thinking about sex.


----------



## James

My nickname can be explained in so far as its my name... and I've have no reason to alter-ego myself on the net (so far - hopefully it stays that way!)

My avatar is Reggae Man, a prize won at a fair on Bournemouth pier by BCSasha. This is a pic of him in a hotel room in Paris recently, doing what he does best... chillin'


----------



## ClashCityRocker

Clash City Rockers - The Clash

learn it...love it. as for the avatar, well, that's me doing what i do best.


----------



## Babyface

The name, I was dubbed with last year at the Vegas bash when the concept of the Goatee Mafia was created... cause I've always looked young for my age (and people have usually thought I'm older than I am when they just read my posts and don't have a picture of me).

The avatar was taken when several of the GM were out at a club together, looking all "serious" for the camera


----------



## Scrumptious_voluptuous

I thought it sounded good when you say it quickly. And I think I had Truely Scrumptious' in my head all day due to a recent chitty chitty bang bang jive.

And the pictures me, at the legendary Boscombe fair last year (the only festival where your encouraged to take the _brown_ acid). I am playing a game of 'shithead' and probably laughing because I'm winning. Im GREAT at Shithead.


----------



## Chubbyadmirer86

My nickname comes from the fact that I admire chubby girls and am slightly chubby myself. I was born in 1986, which is where the number comes from. Apparently Chubbyadmirer was taken. As for the avatar, I took that pic in my dorm room last year. It's the most recent pic I have of my face so I uploaded it.


----------



## florida.cutie

Well, mine's pretty simple.......I'm from Florida and I'm kinda cute.....lol 

My avie is just me having a little fun. 

Sharon


----------



## AC4400CW

This thread seems like as good an opportunity as any to share the following useless information, so here goes...

The name AC4400CW is a General Electric product designation for a diesel locomotive. The name is translated as:

AC for alternating current drive (most units use direct current [DC], so those using AC get a separate designation).

4400 for 4400 horsepower.

C for 3-axles per truck (a truck is the swiveling assembly containing the wheels; those with two axles are designated with a B).

W for "wide," for the wide-front safety cab.

Next time you're stuck at a railroad crossing, check out the diesels; a number of railroads stencil the model number on the cab or frame. As a practicing and unrepentent railfan, I keep my little punkin head full of such trivia. 

I needed to quickly devise a user name for the old Dim boards to post about something that irritated me, and that handle just came to mind. When the new forums opened, I hurried to re-register with it. I never posted often, but continue to support the size-acceptance cause, etc. so I wanted to be in early just to say I was one of the first to sign up.

If you enjoyed the above, cool. I also do bar mitzvahs. If not, well I don't blame you.

Avatar? I don't need no steenking avatar. So I didn't upload one.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*subtle bump....
thanks ((TONY)))
I thought this was worth perusing myself.......

mine is pretty simple....
big into HARLEYS hence - HD
Of course I am angel
born on the 15th
*


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

tonynyc said:


> One of the nice things about Dimensions is observing the clever Nicknames and AVATARS that Dimmers come up with. Viewing some of the avatars and nicknames are both entertaining and amusing.
> 
> I'll admit that I did not create anything clever as far as my Nick and Avatar; but, would love to hear your stories....
> 
> 
> *1. What inspiration did you use to come up with your nickname?*
> 
> *2. What was the inspiration for your avatar? *



Old Ho Ho tells it all, right here in my intro message.


----------



## Tania

I have a thing for the name "Tatiana." I like Pushkin's Evgeny Onegin (Tatiana Larina is the "heroine" of the poem) and Nikolai II's daughter, the Tsarevna Tatiana Nikolaievna, so much I named my fictional alterego Tatiana...Tania being the diminutive version. 

My avatar is a picture of me. Ho-hum.

PS - My real name is Kaliopi, nickname Kali. As a result, what constitutes a "cool" and "exotic" internick for me is usually pretty mundane.


----------



## Rowan

Well...Rowan is very Irish, which I am, living here in the states a few generations removed. I identify with the chosen name so much that I answer to it as well. As far as my avatar..im a natural redhead and to me, my picture is the epidomy of what id love to be but already am. She is gorgeous but at the same time wears a mask.

so yeah..im a freak and a half lol


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD

Well...i'm proud of my BBW size.Would like to lose maybe a little bit but keep my BBW status.My first name,and my middle name,and my bra size!At first I was not going to put it but i'm proud of the girls!


----------



## Rowan

Tania said:


> I have a thing for the name "Tatiana." I like Pushkin's Evgeny Onegin (Tatiana Larina is the "heroine" of the poem) and Nikolai II's daughter, the Tsarevna Tatiana Nikolaievna, so much I named my fictional alterego Tatiana...Tania being the diminutive version.
> 
> My avatar is a picture of me. Ho-hum.
> 
> PS - My real name is Kaliopi, nickname Kali. As a result, what constitutes a "cool" and "exotic" internick for me is usually pretty mundane.



I love that name kaliopi..ive never seen a woman that name who is unattractive...you in case and one of my favorite characters on criminal minds


----------



## Tania

Aw, thanks girl. I didn't know there was a Kaliopi on tv these days!


----------



## MatthewB

Mine is just my first name and first initial of my last name; the avatar is just an old picture of myself.


----------



## littlefairywren

Have had this username for a while......it is because my favourite birds are Fairywrens and they are little of course, weeny things


----------



## joh

joh - initials, very creative.
avatar - my face -- once again, very creative


----------



## tammyfaye

hmmm. tammyfaye is my slight homage to tammy faye bakker.

my avatar is a chinese food buffet - who doesn't love them?


----------



## knottedsouls

My screenname is not for the reasons many think, tho Im not offended by the inference.

Most people assume that since I have knotted in my name Im all about BDSM, rope andd such, while its is something I indulge in, that is not why I chose the name and at the time I started using the name I wasnt thinking about anything sexual. 

I feel that when we meet other people, we connnect, even if it is ever so briefly. The more people you meet, the more connection you have, and of course those people you have connections with may also know one another...thus begins the complication discusion of interrelationships, groups, cliques, etc. 

In other words, relationships with others ( platonicaly romantically otherwise) are not linear, they are layered and occasionally messy and each person leaves an imprint or a 'knot'... behind...sometimes they are tiny knots sometimes they are large, but you can not touch anothers life and not leave an imprint. That imprint/knot changes our lives for ever, for better or worse.

hence to honor this set fo b eliefs I have about relating to people in general: knottedsouls was created.


----------



## littlefairywren

knottedsouls said:


> My screenname is not for the reasons many think, tho Im not offended by the inference.
> 
> Most people assume that since I have knotted in my name Im all about BDSM, rope andd such, while its is something I indulge in, that is not why I chose the name and at the time I started using the name I wasnt thinking about anything sexual.
> 
> I feel that when we meet other people, we connnect, even if it is ever so briefly. The more people you meet, the more connection you have, and of course those people you have connections with may also know one another...thus begins the complication discusion of interrelationships, groups, cliques, etc.
> 
> *In other words, relationships with others ( platonicaly romantically otherwise) are not linear, they are layered and occasionally messy and each person leaves an imprint or a 'knot'... behind...sometimes they are tiny knots sometimes they are large, but you can not touch anothers life and not leave an imprint. That imprint/knot changes our lives for ever, for better or worse.*
> 
> hence to honor this set fo b eliefs I have about relating to people in general: knottedsouls was created.



I love this.........perfect


----------



## DitzyBrunette

1. What inspiration did you use to come up with your nickname?
DitzyBrunette - I'm absentminded sometimes and I'm always having "blonde moments". A few years ago I was chatting with a guy who I'd only chatted with a few times and I asked him a couple questions about things we'd already discussed in previous conversations. He was teasing me and said he'd never heard of a ditzy brunette before, and there ya go... 

2. What was the inspiration for your avatar? 
It's me, a couple months ago.

3. Custom User Title (line below your nickname):
My second favorite line in the movie Dirty Dancing and my outlook on a lot of things/relationships I've experienced in life. 

3. Signature:
My favorite quote of all time, from my favorite movie of all time. I've loved Dirty Dancing with a passion since I was 11 years old and this is my signature on every site I'm on.


----------



## Mac5689

my nickname is simple. a friend in high school called me Mac (i don't know why) but its a close spelling to my name. you just add a letter between the A and C or add the letter and replace the C with another letter that can be used instead of C. and the digits is the month, date, and year i was born.


----------



## Jes

nick: my initials
pic: a friend made it for me (sort of)


----------



## frankman

Nickname: my real name is Frank. Frankman is my superhero name, just like Superman, who was probably also called Clarkman in the original draft...

Picture: pretty self-explanatory, plus I like to show off my rad MS Paint skills.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Name: I got pissed off for the first time at a guy I knew. He was used to me being nice, sweet, and laid-back, so after that his nickname for me was "Snake Bite." (Just a tip for the guys.......never piss off a woman with PMS  )I added the "Mizz" since I'm single and have never married. 

My pic: A pic I had taken of one of my favorite miniature roses I grew (and favorite pic :happy: ).

My tag-line: I'm a parrot person (and raptors), and have 3 various species. Plus, what Twain wrote pretty much covers my personality, but I guess you'd need to know about parrots to get it.....


----------



## stan_der_man

The reason for my online moniker still stands... UNIX friendly names and all...

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=463745&postcount=36

There was a trend going for a while where everybody started changing their screen names but I totally missed that boat... Kryste, this thread is over a year old and still kickin'... wow... Good work Tony... :bow: your threads really have stamina... chicks admire that... so I've been told... 


Anyhoo...

As for avatars... my MO has changed over the years... I don't change my avatars that often anymore... I've been kinda busy lately... work and important stuff... you know... Also, I no longer dwell on the attractiveness of my avatars... crappy ass looking mug or not, I just post it... I must be getting more comfortable in my skin, either that or I'm just not giving a shit in my old age... One of the two...


----------



## Neen

Well, 'neen' is my nickname. Real name is Nina.
Avatar.. well, it just looks damn sexy. If i wore those shoes, i'd break an ankle, but.. i'd still try!


----------



## Teleute

knottedsouls said:


> My screenname is not for the reasons many think, tho Im not offended by the inference.
> 
> Most people assume that since I have knotted in my name Im all about BDSM, rope andd such, while its is something I indulge in, that is not why I chose the name and at the time I started using the name I wasnt thinking about anything sexual.
> 
> I feel that when we meet other people, we connnect, even if it is ever so briefly. The more people you meet, the more connection you have, and of course those people you have connections with may also know one another...thus begins the complication discusion of interrelationships, groups, cliques, etc.
> 
> In other words, relationships with others ( platonicaly romantically otherwise) are not linear, they are layered and occasionally messy and each person leaves an imprint or a 'knot'... behind...sometimes they are tiny knots sometimes they are large, but you can not touch anothers life and not leave an imprint. That imprint/knot changes our lives for ever, for better or worse.
> 
> hence to honor this set fo b eliefs I have about relating to people in general: knottedsouls was created.




Huh... you know, I'm even into BDSM, and somehow the "knotted=rope=kink" thing never occurred to me. I totally took it as referencing connnections between people. I mean, I'm happy I was right about it, but it just amuses me that I didn't have this apparently common misinterpretation given that I am involved in the related activity 

My nickname - "Teleute" is greek for an ending or conclusion, and is used frequently to mean "death" (especially in the Bible, and once or twice Death in the Sandman graphic novels is referred to by this name). It's said "Tell-yoo-tay". It seems a little odd even to me that I picked such an amusingly gothy moniker when I'm such a generally upbeat person - but I like the flow of the word, I like classic languages, and also the name was a secret ego booster when I was starting to play first person shooter games >_> It was like being named Kill-o-matic or BloodReaper, only... _secret_. :blush: 

Avatar is a picture of me at my wedding. I just liked the silly pose :happy:


----------



## buttbooger

When I registered a few days ago; it took a long time to pick a username. Eachtime I tried to pick a name relevant to me, it would say it was already in use. sooo, after about 20-30 minutes of trying to be creative while being able to remember it in the future, I got frustrated and picked a username I knew NO ONE would pick, lol.-plus too hard to forget when I sign in each time.

Don't have an avatar or pic at this time.


----------



## tinytoddy

Well my name is Todd, and I am quite tiny!!


----------



## gobettiepurple

*My name derives from a band i like, called gobettiego . . . I like to think that my alter ego is bettie paige as well. Even though I am nothing like her, I find her life story inspiring. 

My avatar is a picture of me taken a few years ago when I had purple hair . . . and it ties into gobettiepurple. It was a time in my life when I felt completely happy with my appearance, and it reminds me that i have to get back to feeling comfortable in my own skin. Purple isnt just my favorite color, its sort of a theme that runs throughout my life. lol . . . 

And my tag line is self-explanatory . . . if you are a purple person, I will probably eat you . . . someday, my pretty and your little dog too! *


----------



## PhatChk

ummmm Im fat, stylish and a chick. lol PhatChk


----------



## Proner

My username come from my surfing period, I bodyboard and I mostly surf in a stand called prone so my surfers friends named me "proner" 

And from my avatar just a basic pic of me nothing extraordinary in it.


----------



## PamelaLois

My nickname is just my name, but my new Avatar is for the Chicago Blackhawks! YAY I love Chief HomerHawk, made me laugh the first time I saw it and had to have it.


----------



## Tau

My user name Tau means Lioness in SeTswana, one of the languages in SA. When I was a teenager a sangoma (African shaman) described me as the lion who walks alone, destined for greatness but also for great loneliness. I was really depressed about it for a while, cos a lioness is never meant to be alone but I decided to embrace it and also chose to believe that life and where we end up is based on our choices and only very few things are destined.

As for the avatar - current one is from Saturday night. Was meant to go clubbing and my friends faded on me so I came home and took pornographic webcam pics of myself. The avatar is one of the ones I took while fully dressed


----------



## CastingPearls

CastingPearls refers to a biblical verse (Matt 7:6)
"Give not that which is holy unto the dogs, neither cast ye your pearls before swine, lest they trample them under their feet, and turn again and rend you."

To me it means don't offer anything of value to those incapable of or unwilling to appreciate its worth. Also, pearls are an icon of mine because they are both precious and the penultimate irritant, an irony which is not lost on me

My avatar is a pic of me taken last month but my sig pic was a quick doodle by Bionic Eggplant inspired by a post on the 'Why do girls like bastards' thread.


----------



## Comfy

Well, on another forum I frequent, my username is comfortably_dumb which is just a play on Pink Floyd's song "Comfortably Numb." Enough of my friends on there started calling me Comfy from the username that it just stuck as a nickname. :]

Avatar is just a picture of me.


----------



## CarlaSixx

My username is the name given to my "alter ego" from friends. And it is also my performance name, it's meant to be a positive name for me... one of power and positivity, so I thought it was perfect to have in a forum of acceptance 

And my avatar is just a pic of myself that I like.


----------



## aocutiepi

My name comes from one of my sorority's cheers... "I'm an A-O-A-O-A-O-Cutie-Pi and I'll Be-One-Be-One-Be-One-Till-I-Die! I'm so proud, so proud about it I can't help, can't help but shout it I'm an A-O-A-O-A-O-Cutie-Pi!" I'm a total geek. But yeah. I'm an AOII and I'm cute... so there.

And my avatar is me.


----------



## Christov

Chris + tov.


----------



## spiritangel

sooo cant remember if I did this or not already

AVI is just a pic of me very boring I know

and I am lazy hence the simple quote and not much as a siggy

someone already had my usual nick wich is star light (is a character I created for HEXRPG) and started using a lot more cause spiritangel was always taken most places

spirit because I am deeply spiritual (however not in a religous sense)
and Angel because an ex used to call me his earth angel and sing me that song all the time (actually how he got me to fall for him)


----------



## iglooboy55

I was about 9 at my grandma's house trying to think up a name for my runescape character. i had poorly created an igloo earlier in the day, so boom. iglooboy.


----------



## Micara

My nickname is the first two initials of my first name (MI), the first two initials of my middle name (CA), and the first two initials of my last name (RA). It made kind of a cute name, so I kept it. 

My avatar is my crazy/cute picture of me.


----------



## Nexis

My nickname originally was thought of when I saw an ad for a game called 'Nexus' and it seemed like it would fit for a gamer tag. Although I had a mistype and ended up with Nexis instead and it stuck with me since then.

As for my avatar, it's based off of the character Nick from the game 'Left 4 Dead 2' since that's my real name and I play him most of the time in the game; that and I love his expression in this pic.


----------



## rellis10

Well my name's Rick Ellis....so R Ellis....Rellis. The 10 has been on the end of that for a while, cant remember why lol. But i use that username quite a bit for other things.

And the avatar, it's just a pic of me, what's not to like about that


----------



## Kbbig

The "K" is the first letter in my name, and the "bbig" is just an abbreviation of "be big", as in "I would like to gain weight", haha. Pretty simple, I guess.

My avatar is a different story. I searched all over the Internet for something fat girl related, and found a whole bunch of pictures of fat girls. Thing is, if I put any of them as my avatar, people might assume that I was one of those girls. Sooo I stumbled upon this odd pic of a Japanese bathroom sign (I guess they have a restroom Peeping Tom problem?) and laughed enough to choose it.

I had been looking for a drawing I did of a fat Wonder Woman when I was 8 or 9 (before I realized I liked chubby chicks), but alas, I could not find it. If I ever do, that'll be my avatar.


----------



## balletguy

Lets see I like and dance ballet....and I am a guy


----------



## StaySafeTonight

My name choice was last thing I said to a good friend of mine- as well as a line from my father's favorite U2 song- "Walk On"... so it has two awesome meanings to me!

As far as my avatar goes- that is just the best picture of me that has ever been taken!


----------



## Fairia

1. My name originally started out to be "Fairchild" before the name "Fairia" appeared.

2. My current avatar is from Revolutionary Girl Utena's character Anthy with the words "Hentai Free". A freebie avatar from a website.


----------



## freakyfred

I didn't want to use my usual internet name so I picked a random cartoon character. Compelling story I know.


----------



## CastingPearls

freakyfred said:


> I didn't want to use my usual internet name so I picked a random cartoon character. Compelling story I know.


That would be from an episode of Courage the Cowardly Dog. A personal favorite.


----------



## freakyfred

CastingPearls said:


> That would be from an episode of Courage the Cowardly Dog. A personal favorite.



Yea it's a fantastic cartoon. I didn't really appreciate it till I was older. I had dismissed it as a Scooby Doo clone. How wrong I was!


----------



## CastingPearls

freakyfred said:


> Yea it's a fantastic cartoon. I didn't really appreciate it till I was older. I had dismissed it as a Scooby Doo clone. How wrong I was!


Ohhhh no...there's no one quite like Eustace and Muriel....the entire cartoon is surreal.


----------



## MattB

Pretty self-explanatory, my name is name and that's my mug. I'll change the avatar once in a while if one of my sports teams is doing well, and I had a shot of downtown Ottawa there for the longest time. I never really thought of using a nickname.

I yam what I yam.


----------



## Dromond

A "dromond" is a large, medieval sailing vessel. It was built and used by the Vikings, Anglo-Saxons, and Normans. Why did I choose this as a name? Not because it has meaning to me, but because it was unusual. There weren't likely to be many people calling themselves "Dromond" in the Internet.

My avatar is of John Belushi as "Joliet" Jake Blues. I bore an uncanny resemblance to John Belushi in my high school days, and I loved the movie Blues Brothers.

Edited to add: My signature line is a quote from a guy at another forum I belong to. I am loud and proud about my love of big gals and root beer, and this guy is a kindred spirit. A lady friend made me a root beer mug custom decorated with that quote.


----------



## AtlantisAK

My name is super nerdy, lol. 

There was an adventure video game for computers called Beyond Atlantis and thats where the first part came from. 

For Dimensions I removed the Beyond part and added on the AK, which stands for Apocolyptic Knights. 

AK/Apocolyptic Knights were a guild in Yahoo Role Play chats a very long time ago. Maybe 8-10 years ago. And no, this wasn't the role play always destined for the bedroom. 

We created stories together through or own individually created characters that we wrote/acted as and had adventures. After 2 years of role playing, I became one of the top 10 writers for Para(graph) Role Play, T2 style in the Arts and Entertainment (Ayenee they named it, for A&E) section of chat.

My character even kicked butt when we had fight tournaments!

I am so a nerd. 

I'll always hold my first Character close to my heart. Atlantis.  Stupid elves!

Edit: Oh, and my avatar was just a picture of me.


----------



## squeezablysoft

My nickname came about cause I like people who are squeezably soft! You know, cute n cuddly kind of chubby. I need to get me one of them there avatar thingies one of these here days...


----------



## Weirdo890

My screen name comes from the fact that I like to think of myself as a weirdo and oddball. A person who marches to the beat of his own drum. I tried just to use the name Weirdo, but it wouldn't let me, so I had to last the last three numbers to make it different.

My avatar is from the animated film _Coonskin_ by Ralph Bakshi. It's one of my favorite movies of all time.


----------



## Captain Save

My nickname came from a song about guys who work hard at a relationship and end up with a woman who uses them to unwittingly raise other men's children and provide for the lifestyle she can show off and brag about to her friends and family. It's only a reminder to me to make better decisions in my relationships, not an insult to respectable ladies everywhere.

My present avatar is from a picture of me on the day I went to court for my divorce. Previous avatars have been comic book characters, like Darkseid from DC Comics, and Grendel from Dark Horse Comics; I have been known to use art from Natalie Dee as well.


----------



## PinkRodery

My name is a mixture of my deviantart name and my nickname that I've had for a few years. Based on Rod from Avenue Q. XD
My avatar is... me.


----------



## Jasminium

My first name is jasmine, so I just added an ium and made myself elemental. The avatar is just me.


----------



## KittyKitten

Well my face looks happy, folks say I have a sweet smile, and I was born in 83.


----------



## mimosa

My Mexican Mama and Skinny older sister has been calling me Mimosa since I was a little girl. (Yes, I was little at some point in my life. )


----------



## chubsmuggler

What can I say? I smuggle the chub. O8

Just a random name I thought up one day. XD


----------



## Agent 007

I'm a big fan of action and spy movies, but in particular of the James Bond series. I also enjoy the music from the 007 movies (I have a cd with nearly all of the themes) and an occasional wodka martini.

My previous avatars were screenshots from Stanley Kubrick movies (for I'm an even bigger fan of those), but I wanted something different. When I was surfing the web a few years ago I came across this "under construction" sign with a guy drinking coffee. I thought it was funny and it described me well because I like to drink coffee (to the point of near-addiction ). Originally I wanted a Dutch "under construction" sign (white triangle with a red edge and a black guy in it), but I couldn't find it so I chose this one.


----------



## Allie Cat

AtlantisAK said:


> My name is super nerdy, lol.
> 
> There was an adventure video game for computers called Beyond Atlantis and thats where the first part came from.
> 
> For Dimensions I removed the Beyond part and added on the AK, which stands for Apocolyptic Knights.
> 
> AK/Apocolyptic Knights were a guild in Yahoo Role Play chats a very long time ago. Maybe 8-10 years ago. And no, this wasn't the role play always destined for the bedroom.
> 
> We created stories together through or own individually created characters that we wrote/acted as and had adventures. After 2 years of role playing, I became one of the top 10 writers for Para(graph) Role Play, T2 style in the Arts and Entertainment (Ayenee they named it, for A&E) section of chat.
> 
> My character even kicked butt when we had fight tournaments!
> 
> I am so a nerd.
> 
> I'll always hold my first Character close to my heart. Atlantis.  Stupid elves!
> 
> Edit: Oh, and my avatar was just a picture of me.



Your nerdiness level is over 9000.  BTW, guess who's back, brains brains brains, guess who's back (in Pittsburgh)!


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD

Well not much to say here,I am a BBW,my first name Megan,middle name Lynn and my bra size for about the past 4 to 5 years...simple!


----------



## jenboo

my cats jenny and boo


----------



## Adrian

My nickname of Avon which I use on all the technical web boards I visit, comes from my seventh grade P.E. teacher who noticed I was the only student who said thank when ever he passed out papers. After a month of so of school, one day he called me "Avon!" He said I had the maners of an Avon sales ladies. The guys in my P.E. class then the girls in my homeroom class quickly picked up the nickname which stuck through high school.
When I needed an ID or 'handle' I remembered with fondness my only real nickname and started using it. I use a form of that nickname on all ten of the technical / aviation related web boards of which I participate on.


----------



## AtlantisAK

Divals said:


> Your nerdiness level is over 9000.  BTW, guess who's back, brains brains brains, guess who's back (in Pittsburgh)!



Aww, my favorite creep is back! Why don't you ever tell me these things, huh? I'm probably the last to know, lol.


----------



## Lamia

Lamia was the name of one of Duran Duran's backup singers I thought it was a pretty name. I am sad to learn she passed away.

Also Lamia were, the fearful child-snatchers, were handsome, ghostly women who by various sensuous means lured young men to their beds. There they enjoyed the fresh, youthful energy of their victims, then drank their blood and ate their flesh. They were in ancient times the equivalent of vampires in modern legends.

So when guys would hit on me online and asked me about my name I always liked to tell them "I seduce men and devour their souls" lol that usually got rid of them. 

The avatar is just a picture of me clowning.


----------



## Agent 007

Lamia said:


> Lamia was the name of one of Duran Duran's backup singers I thought it was a pretty name. I am sad to learn she passed away.
> 
> Also Lamia were, the fearful child-snatchers, were handsome, ghostly women who by various sensuous means lured young men to their beds. There they enjoyed the fresh, youthful energy of their victims, then drank their blood and ate their flesh. They were in ancient times the equivalent of vampires in modern legends.
> 
> So when guys would hit on me online and asked me about my name I always liked to tell them "I seduce men and devour their souls" lol that usually got rid of them.
> 
> The avatar is just a picture of me clowning.



The picture was made during your zombie transformation, right? And now you seduce men and devour their brains?


----------



## Lamia

Agent 007 said:


> The picture was made during your zombie transformation, right? And now you seduce men and devour their brains?



My niece kept twisting my head around trying to pose me and that was my "omg WHATEVER face". I'm only a zombie in one thread.


----------



## Micara

Lamia said:


> Lamia was the name of one of Duran Duran's backup singers I thought it was a pretty name. I am sad to learn she passed away.
> 
> Also Lamia were, the fearful child-snatchers, were handsome, ghostly women who by various sensuous means lured young men to their beds. There they enjoyed the fresh, youthful energy of their victims, then drank their blood and ate their flesh. They were in ancient times the equivalent of vampires in modern legends.
> 
> So when guys would hit on me online and asked me about my name I always liked to tell them "I seduce men and devour their souls" lol that usually got rid of them.
> 
> The avatar is just a picture of me clowning.



Your name always reminds me of the movie "Drag Me To Hell", which is one of my favorite horror movies. The Lamia was the evil spirit in it. I always wondered if that's where you got your name! 

The Lamia Scene


----------



## Allie Cat

AtlantisAK said:


> Aww, my favorite creep is back! Why don't you ever tell me these things, huh? I'm probably the last to know, lol.



Aww, I'm a creep? 

And I so told you I was coming back to the Pitt!  I've just been super crazy busy recently.. x.x


----------



## CastingPearls

Lamia said:


> Lamia was the name of one of Duran Duran's backup singers I thought it was a pretty name. I am sad to learn she passed away.
> 
> Also Lamia were, the fearful child-snatchers, were handsome, ghostly women who by various sensuous means lured young men to their beds. There they enjoyed the fresh, youthful energy of their victims, then drank their blood and ate their flesh. They were in ancient times the equivalent of vampires in modern legends.
> 
> So when guys would hit on me online and asked me about my name I always liked to tell them "I seduce men and devour their souls" lol that usually got rid of them.
> 
> The avatar is just a picture of me clowning.


Lamia too has long been a favorite name of mine. And I remember it from Drag Me to Hell as well!


----------



## Oldtimer76

PhatChk said:


> ummmm Im fat, stylish and a chick. lol PhatChk



You are

:bow:


----------



## msbard90

1. My nickname is pretty simple. It all started when I needed to create a conservative email address for Girl Scouts. So I picked *M*elissa *S*ue *Bard*ell. My aunt told me to never give out my full last name, and since she was the one I was living with when I created the email, I left it at Bard. The *90* is for 1990. I use msbard90 for pretty much everything I do, from all my emails to other accounts.

2. My avatar is of me at my friend's Jack and Jill party. I Andy Warhol-ed it out to make it more interesting.

3. My custom user title is "too legit to quit", even though it changes on occasion. I stole this one from a friend, who stole it from MC Hammer.

4. My first sig quote is a random one I saw online a few years back, and I thought it was adorable. My second sig quote is from "Everyday People". I added it when shit was hitting the fan over at dims last year. Everyone was getting so nit-picky so I thought the phrase, "different strokes for different folks" pretty much summed up the message I wanted to send to everyone here.


Well that's me, and my boring story behind my username, avatar, etc.


----------



## willowmoon

Well for me the "willowmoon" name came about because of my love of soaps from a company based out of Wisconsin called Willow Moon Soaps. Their "Oatmeal, Milk & Honey" and "Sandalwood" soaps are my personal favorites. 

Additionally, I've always loved willow trees and the moon so there ya go!


----------



## kristineirl

willowmoon said:


> Additionally, I've always loved willow trees and the moon so there ya go!



*highfive* because willow trees are my favorite trees! 


Mine is pretty obvious. Mi nombre es Kristine and the IRL got stapled on after Dan In Real Life, and also, because it is ironic. womp womp.


----------



## exile in thighville

and


----------



## Fat.n.sassy

willowmoon said:


> Well for me the "willowmoon" name came about because of my love of soaps from a company based out of Wisconsin called Willow Moon Soaps. Their "Oatmeal, Milk & Honey" and "Sandalwood" soaps are my personal favorites.
> 
> Additionally, I've always loved willow trees and the moon so there ya go!



Ooohh, Sandalwood! One of my favorite!


----------



## BullseyeB

BullseyeB Bullseye from when I was teaching 4th graders about the Gold Rush and we all made up nicknames...mine was Bullseye Baker....cuz I hit my mark every time!

The Avatar changes with my mood.


----------



## Lovelyone

My nickname is not what people might think. When I was young I had a relative tell me "you would be such a lovely one if you only lost __ amount of weight" 
I was crushed because, of course as a child I thought people could be lovely at every size. I guess I just chose that nick to spite the person who made me feel like I wasn't lovely. 

The pic is me.

The sig is something that I read in a book. I liked it and it stuck with me.


----------



## wrench13

When I first went on line, on AOL, I wanted Wrench - I fix motorcycles as a kinda paying hobby. When I tried to get that name, some other clowns had taken Wrench1 through 12 already ( now you can tell how long I've been on the net - try it now and the next available wrench is wrench11567 ). It is basically the only name I use on-line, the other is CaptThighbiter, my stage name with The Brigands.

The avatar is me. The quote, well, you haven't lived until you actually witness them fly airliners into skyscrapers 15 blocks away from you. We ARE the Big Target here in New York City. Not a pleasant thing to keep in the back of your mind.


----------



## Paquito

In high school, our Spanish teacher would give everyone Spanish names so that it would sound more appropriate in class, since we were only allowed to speak Spanish during class time. So Nick became Nico, Jasper became Joaquin, etc. Well since Kyle doesn't really have a Spanish counterpart, I had to choose between Paco or Pepe. Considering that I already have an Uncle Pepe, I chose Paco, and it stuck for the rest of high school and onward (my own family even calls me Paco). And Paquito is an affectionate way of saying Paco, so there ya go.

And my avatar is a rendition of me in a lion furry costume. Basically what I wear on a Friday night.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Well i'm car nut so thats why i chose it and i'm almost 19 and my first two intials are IA 
The avatar i chose was decal of a dodge superbee


----------



## TimeTraveller

Nickname: I'm a history buff. Whether I'm reading up-to-the-minute news on the internet, yesterday's news in the newspapers, or history books from the last few thousand years, I feel gloriously unstuck in time and place. It's fun, and history sure explains why so much of today's world became as it is (main reason: Earth is completely infested with humans). The more things change, the more they stay the same. 

Avatar: I love classical music, and have fun with it too. Classical music? Fun?? You betcha!


----------



## spacedcowgirl

My friends and I used to crack up at Dave Barry's column about how the song "The Joker" didn't make any sense, so we all took nicknames from it ((yes... we WERE SUCH dorks, thank you for asking  ). Mine was Space Cowboy, but after I had been online a while, it seemed to make more sense to pick something that reflected my gender, and by then my boyfriend had introduced me to John Wesley Harding so the song "Spaced Cowgirl," which I love, provided an excellent alternative. Made it one word because the idea of having two capitalized words with a space in various databases just seemed wrong and made me twitchy (even though it's almost always fine). "Beef on the Hoof" because I run and I thought it was a wry comment on the fact that some people think of us fat ladies as livestock. The lucky cats are because they are so adorable and make me so happy to look at, and they are nice and roly-poly like me.


----------



## Mishty

Many many moons ago I was -Missblueyedeath- because of the e e cummings poem "Buffalo Bill", but because of crafty little students at the school I worked at I got worried. I don't miss the name, because it seems so immature now, but Mishty seems just as goofy. My name is Misty, and I prefer you say my name with a lisp, Mishty, because I think lisps are very sexy, and that's the gods honest truth. :blush: 

I change my avatar like most people change their panties, but right now it's Ryan Adams, because he's who I'm digging this week, which is why he "matches" my sig line below. I'm a Dims Dork. :batting:


----------



## thirtiesgirl

I like the style and decor of the 1920s and '30s. It's an era, not an age. Sadly, I haven't been in my 30s for some time now. ...*sniff*...


----------



## Bigtigmom

Bigtigmom= I'm Big , I love Tigger and I'm a Mom!! The pic is me.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

1. Well, hrmm, I kinda think mine is a bit self-explanatory *heh* 

2. Just a pic of myself. I like to change them up by whatever mood I'm in though, so don't be surprised when I throw a pic of Buddy the Elf up really soon


----------



## bonified

The name came from being high, and listening to wale & my fave track on the album is bonified 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8s37u66O5Ug

tell me that isnt bouncey hot :eat2:

& the avi, it's always about time, space & potential collision of the two for moi


----------



## bmann0413

It's a long-time name I've used. And my photo is me.


----------



## Lalazuu

tonynyc said:


> One of the nice things about Dimensions is observing the clever Nicknames and AVATARS that Dimmers come up with. Viewing some of the avatars and nicknames are both entertaining and amusing.
> 
> I'll admit that I did not create anything clever as far as my Nick and Avatar; but, would love to hear your stories....
> 
> 
> *1. What inspiration did you use to come up with your nickname?*
> 
> *2. What was the inspiration for your avatar? *



i wanted something different and unique.


----------



## lovelocs

The Companion Cube gives the illusion of companionship (a little like the internet).


----------



## DearPrudence

Most of my screen names usually have something to do with the Beatles, as I'm sort of a fanatic.

I just thought the little owl was cute. Heh.


----------



## Tooz

av: Sheer awesomeosity


----------



## samuraiscott

My name is from the Japanese Samurai, meaning Warrior. I admire the fact that the Samurai had a code of honor and lived and died by it. They commanded respect and lived according to their code. Samurai were not always virtuous; some worked for warlords. Samurai, however also protected the Emperor of Japan and his family. Scott is my first name. My avatar is usually just a mug shot of myself. I have seen people talk about their signatures so I will say that it is a Japanese Kanji (also Chinese) called Chikara meaning Power or Force. The reason I use it is because my musical hero, Eric Carr, placed them on his drum kit while he was in KISS. Eric Carr passed away in 1991 at the age of 41 from cancer. He replaced Peter Criss when the band was in makeup as the Fox. I use the Chikara as a tribute to Eric. My cursor on my computer is the same symbol.


----------



## graphicsgal

graphicsgal....I am a graphic designer by trade.

Picture? I love the stripey tights. One of my more daring purchases.


----------



## UnknownSpirit01

On Deviantart.com, I'm know as GhostUknown.
"Ghost" was a nickname of mine back in the day(very pale & skinny back then). And to give the 'anonymous' feel to the name, I added "Unknown" to it. So then it became GhostUnknown since.
On Dims, I changed it around a little but and got UnknownSpirit.
Yep, that's pretty much it.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

The nick is the title of a song by a side-project band called LifeForce, from back in early 2000/2001. You can find at least 8 tracks on youtube. In retrospect, picking "Forgotten Futures" as my handle here was a tad odd, since I greatly prefer their cover of "Further" by VNV Nation.

The avatar is Machinae Supremacy's "Trinity" logo, which happens to be the band one or two members from the LifeForce side-project had formed up in the meantime.


----------



## LordQuas

Lord Quas - alter ego of the musician Madlib

The avatar is from the cover of a break record


----------



## mybluice

Mine is kinda boring, but a name that has stuck with me forever....mybluice is a reference to my eye color


----------



## StickMan

My username is actually one of my real life nicknames, due to being ridiculously skinny.

My avatar is a picture of me. I wanted to show my face because, unlike other forums I've been an active member of in the past, I might actually meet some of you in real life.


----------



## NJDoll

I didn't even come up with this name. I do not have a creative bone in my bone. Thanks to a friend, I am now NJDoll.

My avatar is some girl, I liked her face, I've been seeing it around for the last 23 (almost 24) years.. so weird..


----------



## Twilley

My nickname is from some old comic that I really love, this epic series that got me through my adolescence.

I think my avatar is a picture of me, but I'm not sure. I can't remember what it is at the moment, XP


----------



## Tanuki

Kimberly is my name, Tanuki is a nickname and my avatar is meeee for once, hehe I normal never use a pic of me but I fancied a change!


----------



## 1love_emily

I chose the "1love" part because, well, I'm not really sure. The motto for my last name (it's an Irish name of nobility apparently) is "One Heart, One Way" and I took that idea and set it to some Bob Marley.

And Emily is my name.... so yeah...

My avatar is a picture of me. I want to change it though.... I'm thinking probably to a picture of a trombone.... because it's so so so important to me. 

but my profile picture is of me and my beautiful trombone


----------



## Famouslastwords

My sn is because of the phrase famous last words...like whenever someone says something or does something stupid, or says something then does something stupid. There's apparently a song out there that uses that phrase and adds of a fool. My bf has sung me that part.

And my avatar is of a pussy I just googled and found on the internet. I put it there because pussy is very important part of dimensions and I wanted to contribute. Even if my pussy is displayed for everyone to see and not covered up like almost everyone else's.

HAI SANTA HATS


----------



## tonynyc

Famouslastwords said:


> My sn is because of the phrase famous last words...like whenever someone says something or does something stupid, or says something then does something stupid. There's apparently a song out there that uses that phrase and adds of a fool. My bf has sung me that part.
> 
> And my avatar is of a pussy I just googled and found on the internet. I put it there because* pussy is very important part of dimensions *and I wanted to contribute. Even if my pussy is displayed for everyone to see and not covered up like almost everyone else's.
> 
> HAI SANTA HATS



Powerful stuff FLW....


----------



## LordSheogorath

Lord Sheogorath, 'The Mad God' from Elder Scrolls: Oblivion, or Morrowind. He's sorta my hero. Or I am his hero? Whichever it is I'm sure he is more than glad to have his face plastered across Dimensions' threads.


----------



## Bearsy

Way back in 2002 my friend's band had a song called Bearsy's Revenge. I loved the song, loved the band, made the name my screen name... "BearsysRevenge" over time it's evolved to be Bearsy.
As for the avatar, Zowie made it for me back when she was Bionic Eggplant. It's a cartoonization of a photo taken of me and some friends.


----------



## moniquessbbw

I picked it because Monique is my name and ssbbw was the best way to describe my body at the time. My avatar is also just a pic of myself. I like to keep things simple. I figure if someone wants to know more they will ask.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

well i have always loved Body-building since i can remember.and i have always been a fan of the late but great Mike Mentzer may he R.I.P. he really changed the game in the world of Body-Building and he created good training routines and is the founder of The Heavy Duty training system and had a huge part in the development of the H.I.T. training system as well,so that is where my username comes from and i am 24 years old,so HeavyDuty24.  and Mike Mentzer is the guy in my avatar,huge fan i am.let the Mentzer legacy live on forever! lol


----------



## tonynyc

HeavyDuty24 said:


> well i have always loved Body-building since i can remember.and i have always been a fan of the late but great Mike Mentzer may he R.I.P. he really changed the game in the world of Body-Building and he created good training routines and is the founder of The Heavy Duty training system and had a huge part in the development of the H.I.T. training system as well,so that is where my username comes from and i am 24 years old,so HeavyDuty24.  and Mike Mentzer is the guy in my avatar,huge fan i am.let the Mentzer legacy live on forever! lol



Mentzer was certainly ahead of his time ...It's a shame that he was robbed out of that Olympia in 1980


----------



## tonynyc

Ive been a fan of old school strength training methods and Olympic Weightlifting .. 
I choose The Great John Henry Davis (1921-1984)as my avatar







Mr. John Davis won gold medals in the heavyweight division at the 1948 and 1952 Olympic Games, and is one of only 12 weightlifters to have won two Olympic championships. From 1938 to 1953, Davis broke 19 world records, won 12 national titles and a Pan American Games gold medal. He was also the subject of the first Olympic-related film made by legendary filmmaker Bud Greenspan. The film, made in 1952, was entitled "The Strongest Man in the World."


----------



## HeavyDuty24

tonynyc said:


> Mentzer was certainly ahead of his time ...It's a shame that he was robbed out of that Olympia in 1980




yes i so agree totally man! Mentzer was LIGHTYEARS ahead of his time! Ray was awesome too.but i agree when it comes to bodybuilding the old-school is my favirote,but i do love the sport still as awhole,even in this age and the new guys too are cool.yes he was DEFINITLY robbed.Mentzer was in MUCH better shape that year then Arnold.sometimes the Olympia seems highly rigged sadly. HIT is the way to go.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

tonynyc said:


> Ive been a fan of old school strength training methods and Olympic Weightlifting ..
> I choose The Great John Henry Davis (1921-1984)as my avatar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. John Davis won gold medals in the heavyweight division at the 1948 and 1952 Olympic Games, and is one of only 12 weightlifters to have won two Olympic championships. From 1938 to 1953, Davis broke 19 world records, won 12 national titles and a Pan American Games gold medal. He was also the subject of the first Olympic-related film made by legendary filmmaker Bud Greenspan. The film, made in 1952, was entitled "The Strongest Man in the World."



John Davis is awesome.


----------



## tonynyc

HeavyDuty24 said:


> John Davis is awesome.



John Davis had an amazing weightlifting career... 

Interesting thing about this photo ...is that this was the Team that Won numerous gold and the World Championship at the 1952 Olympics...

Also .. this was an era where steriods wasn't as dominate- that would not occur until at least the 1964 Olympics.

On the subject of Bodybuilding... the 1st steriod related death happened during the early 1970's






John Davis lifting the famous Appollon Wheels (approx 396lbs) very thick bar- In LA circa 1948. He was also the 1st weightlifter to C& J 400lbs.

One side note, prior to the Weider dominance in Bodybuilding in the 1960s- Bodybuilders had to the Olympic Lifts as part of their posing...

==================

Of course if you really want to go old school...






Arthur Saxon - who had the title of World Strongest Man at the turn of the 20th Century circa 1904
Held the record for the one arm bent press of around 386lbs


----------



## HeavyDuty24

tonynyc said:


> John Davis had an amazing weightlifting career...
> 
> Interesting thing about this photo ...is that this was the Team that Won numerous gold and the World Championship at the 1952 Olympics...
> 
> Also .. this was an era where steriods wasn't as dominate- that would not occur until at least the 1964 Olympics.
> 
> On the subject of Bodybuilding... the 1st steriod related death happened during the early 1970's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Davis lifting the famous Appollon Wheels (approx 396lbs) very thick bar- In LA circa 1948. He was also the 1st weightlifter to C& J 400lbs.
> 
> One side note, prior to the Weider dominance in Bodybuilding in the 1960s- Bodybuilders had to the Olympic Lifts as part of their posing...
> 
> ==================
> 
> Of course if you really want to go old school...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arthur Saxon - who had the title of World Strongest Man at the turn of the 20th Century circa 1904
> Held the record for the one arm bent press of around 386lbs




haha i love it! wow didn't know that about the photo,thanks for that man.yes steroids were not as dominate back then it was more hard work and dedication and drive.John was impressive.some would say that the Weider's have ruined bodybuilding in a sense,and i kinda agree in a way.

they have helped the sport alot,but have also set the sport back too if that makes sense.Arthur Saxon is awesome man,he is a pioneer.but if you REALLY REALLY REALLY want to go old-school....Eugene Sandow.Eugene really pioneered the sport of bodybuilding even back in the late 1800's.many call him "the godfather of bodybuilding" and for darn good reason too.

many old-school greats like Eugene Sandow and John Grimek were VERY inspiring,ecspecially to know the fact steroids were most likely not around in that time for sure,so that proves you can have a herculean like physique without roids.if these guys were doing it in the 1800's and 1900's you can certainly do it now.only difference is that they lived and breathed bodybuilding,it was a way of life...nothing beats the old-school bodybuilders man,that is where it's at.


----------



## Allie Cat

Updaterated:

My screen name is the first and middle names I chose for myself as I began transition. My avatar is the old Divals head emblem from when my screen name was Divals. I never bothered to change it.


----------



## luscious_lulu

I prolly answered this way back, But lulu is A nickname some friends gave me. Someone here was already using lulu so I added luscious, because I AM luscious! My avatar varies depending on my mood. Right now I have a picture of me.


----------



## Meddlecase

Medal Case, Meddlecase? Huh? Huh? 

It's stupid, I know. 

My avatar will be an awesomeface crashing into earth, because that's probably the most accurate visual description of my personality.


----------



## Allie Cat

Because of this thread, I just made a new avatar. It's the emblem of the TSA (Tichelopian Space Administration) from my stories.


----------



## Donna

My avatar changes with my mood...so it changes a great deal. Currently, I am using a holiday themed avatar of manatees wearing Christmas hats. I live in Florida, love the warm water-shy away from cold water and I tend to move a little slow so manatees are a good representation of me. 

My user name is the first half of my compound first name. When I first came to Dimensions, I was 'Donnaalicious,' a username given to me by the folks at the online radio station I used to DJ for. After the station closed and I went through some other life changes, I felt I outgrew the nickname, so I asked to shorten it to Donna. I wish now I had picked something historical, like Boadicea (admittedly a pretentious choice naming myself after a Celtic Queen) or possibly Bannockburn.


----------



## bigmac

When Shrek 2 came out we -- myself and my former GF Karen -- took Karen's niece and nephew to see it. After the movie they informed Karen that I looked like Shrek -- just not green.

Also, marrying my wife and taking her away from her mothers house has been analogized to Shrek saving Fiona from the dragon's castle. (Yeh my MIL can be that bad.)

And, my daughters always laugh when Shrek does his "I'm an Ogre" mono-log/rant. Apparently I sound the same when I'm mad.


----------



## penguin

I wanted a username that was unrelated to what I use on other sites, and penguins just popped into my head. Not literally, of course  My icon is of me, all glammed up for a party.


----------



## veggieforever

Well, my inspiration is blatently obvious! lol I am a devoted and dedicated vegetarian (I keep trying to go Vegan but, well, it's the call of Philidelphia cheese and milky, sweet tea that is my failing - oh yeah and milk chocolate too! lol) So, I will be a veggieforever  My picture is just me in the car whilst out driving in the Highlands of Scotland one summers day with my better half :wubu: It's half decent and I look ok in it, so that is that the uncomplicated reasoning for that one. lol

I am a very simple creature really  xXx


----------



## Allie Cat

veggieforever said:


> Well, my inspiration is blatently obvious! lol I am a devoted and dedicated vegetarian (I keep trying to go Vegan but, well, it's the call of Philidelphia cheese and milky, sweet tea that is my failing - oh yeah and milk chocolate too! lol) So, I will be a veggieforever  My picture is just me in the car whilst out driving in the Highlands of Scotland one summers day with my better half :wubu: It's half decent and I look ok in it, so that is that the uncomplicated reasoning for that one. lol
> 
> I am a very simple creature really  xXx



*poke* Hay girl! We haven't talked in a while, email me


----------



## Anjula

Anjula is my nickname.It's the very first and it's very old .It's Karin's dark little sister name but when I took on this nickname I didnt know about it.
And avatar is my pic :happy:


----------



## Szombathy

Josef Szombathy was the archaeologist who discovered the Venus of Willendorf. Many years ago, I thought it was a clever metaphor for that stage of my life.

My avatar is just a random picture of me.


----------



## HairyBagel

I heard a comedian refer to a fat guy's stomach as a "hairy bagel". Unfortunately, this comedian was not very popular because most people assume a "hairy bagel" is something really perverted.


----------



## paintsplotch

my photo is just a random photo of me...
my username is something i came up with years ago... im an artist... seemed appropriate


----------



## Aust99

Aust is for Australia, where I'm from.... 99 was put in because it was easy to press.... lol

I didn't think I would have around long so I didn't put much thought in to it.... But I like it now I guess... 

My avatar is a pic of me dressed up for a hens night...


----------



## AmazingAmy

I wanted something beginning with 'Am' to juxtapose 'Amy'... I tried signing up with AmpleAmy but for some reason that account was never allowed to post despite e-mailing several times with requests for activation, so I chose 'AmazingAmy' instead. It felt like a narcissistic choice, but just know it wasn't my first!


----------



## Scorsese86

AmazingAmy said:


> I wanted something beginning with 'Am' to juxtapose 'Amy'... I tried signing up with AmpleAmy but for some reason that account was never allowed to post despite e-mailing several times with requests for activation, so I chose 'AmazingAmy' instead. It felt like a narcissistic choice, but just know it wasn't my first!



I think the amazing is perfect for you. You are, after all, pretty amazing. And amazingly pretty. And your name is Amy. Makes sense to me.


----------



## AmazingAmy

Scorsese86 said:


> I think the amazing is perfect for you. You are, after all, pretty amazing. And amazingly pretty. And your name is Amy. Makes sense to me.



Aw _shucks_, Ivan!! :blush: You're pretty amazing yourself!


----------



## fluffyandcute

I use fluffyandcute because I just thought it was cute. Fluffy suits me...lol!


----------



## AmberRyane

1. What inspiration did you use to come up with your nickname? I love the color amber and I love the rain : Sweet Baby Girl 40 I am a sweet but sassy girl and I was my father baby girl plus my age is mixed in !!!!!

2. What was the inspiration for your avatar? I love fairies and wanted to add a bbw one !!!!


----------



## QuasimodoQT

I was glad to come across this, lo, these many months later. 

I knew what casting pearls referred to, but I had taken it a little more directly- that your posts were the pearls, that were being cast before the rest of the community, making us the swine. I admit I was taken aback. 

I don't post a lot, and only on a few of the forums, so as time has passed, I've noticed some of your posts, and that they didn't seem to match up with the attitude I thought would go along with the handle. I was truly glad to encounter the real back story, and I apologize for my earlier misunderstanding of your intent. 



CastingPearls said:


> CastingPearls refers to a biblical verse (Matt 7:6)
> "Give not that which is holy unto the dogs, neither cast ye your pearls before swine, lest they trample them under their feet, and turn again and rend you."
> 
> To me it means don't offer anything of value to those incapable of or unwilling to appreciate its worth. Also, pearls are an icon of mine because they are both precious and the penultimate irritant, an irony which is not lost on me
> 
> My avatar is a pic of me taken last month but my sig pic was a quick doodle by Bionic Eggplant inspired by a post on the 'Why do girls like bastards' thread.


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

The inspiration for my user name comes from my friends who call me "Goofy" when I get silly. 

My avatar is a picture of me. I thought it would be the most appropriate. I like to see actual pictures of people in their avatars.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

AmazingAmy said:


> I wanted something beginning with 'Am' to juxtapose 'Amy'... I tried signing up with AmpleAmy but for some reason that account was never allowed to post despite e-mailing several times with requests for activation, so I chose 'AmazingAmy' instead. It felt like a narcissistic choice, but just know it wasn't my first!




wow that is something,cause i know that there is an AmplePie around here.:blink:


----------



## enxtc

my nick... i didn't get it the way most think... many many years ago when i first got online, I needed a nickname and couldn't think of one. then it popped in my head. my best friend at the time had "enxtc" as the personalize tag on her car. So, I decided to use it, and use it most of the time.
and the avatar is a pic of myself


----------



## JonesT

*Goofy*Girl* said:


> The inspiration for my user name comes from my friends who call me "Goofy" when I get silly.
> 
> My avatar is a picture of me. I thought it would be the most appropriate. I like to see actual pictures of people in their avatars.



You definitely have a cute avatar


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

JonesT said:


> You definitely have a cute avatar



Aaawww, thank you!


----------



## garbled

Garbled is a nickname i acquired when i worked in the UK beacuse i tend to talk to quickly so a lot of stuff sounds garbled to UK ears as i have a strong Irish accent its also a pay on my real name which is Garrett.

My avatar is a photo of myself.


----------



## CastingPearls

QuasimodoQT said:


> I was glad to come across this, lo, these many months later.
> 
> I knew what casting pearls referred to, but I had taken it a little more directly- that your posts were the pearls, that were being cast before the rest of the community, making us the swine. I admit I was taken aback.
> 
> I don't post a lot, and only on a few of the forums, so as time has passed, I've noticed some of your posts, and that they didn't seem to match up with the attitude I thought would go along with the handle. I was truly glad to encounter the real back story, and I apologize for my earlier misunderstanding of your intent.


No offense taken. Usually people who aren't sure just ask.


----------



## bigbri

Name- Brian; height-6'6"; weight- 400lbs+ does not compute to "minny me", does it?


----------



## Oaksearcher

I suppose I chose my nickname from the idea of often searching for knowledge and the symbolism of the oak for the longevity and loyalty to continue learning even if I think I have thought most of the circumstances. My avatar is an old picture of me or I suppose myself.


----------



## deanbpm

Deanbpm is a combination of my name and a club night I used to run called 'BPM'.

My avatar is an enemy on Kid Icarus for the NES called 'The Eggplant Wizard'. He is my bestest yet most annoying villain of all time and also one of the names I record under.


----------



## Dromond

Your avatar brings to mind Grover of Sesame Street trying his hand at cross dressing, complete with garish lipstick.

Obviously Grover needs some lessons.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

deanbpm said:


> Deanbpm is a combination of my name and a club night I used to run called 'BPM'.
> 
> My avatar is an enemy on Kid Icarus for the NES called 'The Eggplant Wizard'. He is my bestest yet most annoying villain of all time and also one of the names I record under.




i always loved your avatar,Kid Icarus is awesome.


----------



## blueeyedevie

1. What inspiration did you use to come up with your nickname?
Well I was not being unique or anything.. I have blue eyes which I love, and Evie is my nick name. 
2. What was the inspiration for your avatar? 
Its a picture of me I like.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

blueeyedevie said:


> 1. What inspiration did you use to come up with your nickname?
> Well I was not being unique or anything.. I have blue eyes which I love, and Evie is my nick name.
> 2. What was the inspiration for your avatar?
> Its a picture of me I like.




yes i like it too,a great picture indeed.:wubu:


----------



## activistfatgirl

I'm ActivistFatGirl because I totally couldn't think of anything poetic or visual so I just thought "who am I?" and had an existential crisis and three days later I pulled off the burlap sacks and just went for a descriptor. Because I'm an activist. And fat. And I just really wanted you guys to know I'm a girl!

The avatar was taken by a friend on my phone by mistake last new year's. I liked it because it looks like a posed fat girl angle LOOK AT MY BOOBS shot, but it really was that I got a leg cramp or sneezed or something. My last avatar had a donut, me, and Ashley in it and I'll probably go back to that soon enough.


----------



## blueeyedevie

Thanks Heavyduty24!:blush:


----------



## HeavyDuty24

blueeyedevie said:


> Thanks Heavyduty24!:blush:




much welcome blueeyedcutie.


----------



## KingColt

My nickname is inspired by the misconception of my name a woman had that lived in the home for handicapped people that I did my civil service at. My avatar is my grinning face, I had no better ideas.


----------



## hostesshoho

I just love hostess hoho's!! There was nothing else behind it!


----------



## Munchausen

My nickname is a disorder that a psychologist once told me I was at risk of developing, if my (at the time) present state was left untreated.

Hope nobody minds me flashing back for a moment, but it is a rather interesting story.
Anyway, for some reason, I'm resilient to most things, like I'm not supposed to die. I've fallen from heights that could kill, cracked my skull, lost memories, and left blood-stains on pavements, along with consuming quantities of particular substances well over recommended dosage. (Now so far I sound pretty destructive, but this all has happened over the course of my entire life.)
So during my freshman year in college I decided to test my death defying theory out. Not my smartest decision, but it turned out okay. Sparing the details, one of my friends called poison control and I was taken to the ER, where it was determined that I was indeed fine physically. So I was moved to the mental ward of the hospital.
There I was told that I would be forced to stay pending an investigation, and I may not be able to leave voluntarily. They told me that I suffered from depression, and that it was becoming more serious. They thought I had Munchausen's disorder. I spent twenty-four hours locked in a padded room and strapped to my bed, all the while watched by a camera.
At the end of the full day, I convinced them to release me with the promise of attending mandatory therapy. They threw my clothes on my bed, released my restraints, and unlocked the door, leaving me to remove my own IV's and other monitors, redress, and walk out on my own. Upon leaving the hospital, I left a trail of needles and tubes down the sidewalk.
I walked the mile or so back to my dorm where I met up with the friends that called me in to have dinner, my first meal in quite a while.

Not too shabby right? Thanks for reading if you did.


----------



## Imp

I chose mine when I first got on the internet way back in those 90s. 

I wanted to use the old, OLD Dims chat room and EVERYTHING I chose was taken. I guess back then there weren't a lot of systems and the supply of readily available and meaningful names was taken.

On the twentieth try or so I started obscure puns and came up with Improv=AdLibs. Since it was the Weight Room (or Gain?) Chat, I made it improveaddlipids and, voila! I had one that worked.

After a while I started signing in as improveaddlove, for sentimental and religious reasons. Then I started signing in as improveaddwhateveritisIwantedtobeathemoment. And soon I just started being Imp.

Those who followed me through the years probably think "Imp" fits the best...


----------



## KittyKitten

I have a happy face and I was born in 1983. I love this caramel-skinned Betty Boop because she reminds me of me!


----------



## Twisty

Ah, the question of the century.... 

"Twist" came from my original 'naughty' internet handle, which was the rather ghastly "twistedmanslut" (which is actually still my e-mail!)... ah, a souvenir of more puerile times on the internet, hah! Got gradually chopped down to the current Twist or Twisty, or Twisty Twist or whatever.... I use some variation everywhere I tread online. Just seems to work, and is easy to type. 

The avatar? Hah, that's just inexplicable. I like skulls. I like holding skulls in a poncy, melodramatic manner. *Shrug* Beyond that.... no explanation will be forthcoming!

XxX


----------



## saffronv

My nickname is from stories I used to write back in highschool about a girl named Saffron. It has also been my screen name for just about everything on the web with different variations like saffronvamp and saffronvampira.
My avatar is just a pic of me that I like.


----------



## BrokenCassette

I'm a big "DIY" arts and crafts freak, and hate throwing things away because I often think "WAIT that would make a cool _____!", and then never end up actually doing anything about it. 

Despite my name, I actually love collecting cassette tapes and don't particularly enjoy breaking them. One day I was listening to Tori Amos' "Little Earthquakes" when my (admittedly very old) tape player ended up chewing the film to pieces; I eventually had to cut it apart just to get the tape out. So there I was, with a pair of scissors and a mangled cassette tape in my hands, which I proceeded to toss in the trash. As soon as I took the garbage out that week I suddenly regretted throwing it away, realizing all the things I could have done with it. (none of them were very practical but hey im an artist okay you dont know me) So I guess my user name is an homage to that darn cassette tape I had the audacity to throw away; a reminder that even crappy broken things have use if you're willing to search for it. And the rest, as they say, is herstory.

As for my avatar, it's just a picture of my two OCs Ilene and Xavier (an FFA and a BHM) being gross and cute <3


----------



## Gentleman Zombie

I'm all about Zombies. I love Zombie movies, books, TV shows, anything dealing with a post apocalyptic world dominated by Zombies. I prefer the Zombies that shuffle around real slow like, I don't want super athletic Zombies like in I Am Legend.

Zombies are cool.


----------



## PigPen

i have been in a bike club for a long time, and one thing i have found out, is that the name you don't like, is the one that you get stuck with.

so, at a campground, we were riding back to the camp site for the night, it was late, and dark, and of course i hit a mud puddle and down i went. when i got up, me and the bike were COVERED in head to toe mud. so of course, someone said "HEY! you look like a pig in a pen!" needless to say, PigPen stuck, but i have gotten so used to it, that i barely react when people call me by my real name.

the avatar, well, needless to say.


----------



## copasgrande

Hi. I came here from a different, (now dead) forum. My avatar is simply the one i used there. My name, in case you did'nt know, means "large cups". I fell in LOVE with that descriptive title after finding it on a full-figured bra lable.


----------



## Oldtimer76

blueeyedevie said:


> 1. What inspiration did you use to come up with your nickname?
> Well I was not being unique or anything.. I have blue eyes which I love, and Evie is my nick name.
> 2. What was the inspiration for your avatar?
> Its a picture of me I like.



 I like your picture, too, Evie.
I think your explanation makes sence LOL

*Mine's Oldtimer76 wich means I was born in 1976 and I love history and culture, so that's the Oldtimer-part...


----------



## mz_puss

When i was a baby i would crawl around after the cat and i apparently thought i was a cat, i would meow and sleep with the cat and wouldn't want to be separated from the cat ( thankfully we had a very friendly and patient cat) especially when i was potty training as i thought the cat would need to be potty trained as well poor thing nearly got flushed several times :doh:

So mum called me mizz pussykat ( one of the nicer things she called me)  it was my 12th birthday and i had friends stay over and they heard her calling me that so it kinda stuck and MIzz puss was my high school nickname. And then i just started using it for all online nicknames.Come to think of it tho, i think the life of a nice fat house cat would suit me well, i could get use to sleeping 18hrs a day snuggling up on my handsome owners lap and being complimented and patted and fed all day. Would suit me rather well :happy:

As for my avatar it was taken at my very first meet within the fat community it was a fat forum meet ( fantasyfeeder.com) so i like it cos it reminds me of my introduction to the wonderful world of fat acceptance oh and it helps that i look hot in it


----------



## Nose_body_knows

Its kinda funny, it was origonally a e-mail address i created to mock my wife's previous boyfriend at the times nose. He was a real ass too her and I decided to try and be one back. I got second thought and decided not too, but the name stuck as it was so unique. Nose body knows what the nose's nose knows. My avatar is me...


----------



## Miskatonic

Miskatonic is the name of a river in the fictional city of Arkham, Massachusetts in Lovecraft's Cthulhu mythos. It is also the name of a university in the same city that has a pretty extensive occult book selection in its library for the sake of plot convenience. And my av is Justin Bieber posing as me.


----------



## singingNerd79

This is very deep and complicated, so I hope you guys will be able to follow my train of thought here:

*singing* - because I like to sing (shameless plug @ http://www.youtube.com/damonc79) :happy:

*nerd* - because, well, I'm a nerd... software engineer + comic book reader

*79* - because 69 just wasn't enough. (or, I was born in 1979)

*Avatar* = some guy who just so happens to look like me, and is wearing my favorite shirt.


----------



## patmcf

"Pat" is the first part of my given name and "Mcf" is the first part of my surname. This was all I could think of when I saw that "loves2spooge" was taken . . .


----------



## coriander

Well, I was trying to think of a name that wouldn't already be taken (so I wouldn't have to add numbers to it or anything), and "coriander" just popped into my head. So, not a whole lot of meaning behind it.

As for the avatar, well, I just like the TV show Daria, and Jane Lane is one of my favourite cartoon characters.


----------



## coriander

Gentleman Zombie said:


> I'm all about Zombies. I love Zombie movies, books, TV shows, anything dealing with a post apocalyptic world dominated by Zombies. I prefer the Zombies that shuffle around real slow like, I don't want super athletic Zombies like in I Am Legend.
> 
> Zombies are cool.
> http://splashpage.mtv.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/06/zombie1.jpg[/QUOTE]
> 
> This is from The Walking Dead, isn't it? :happy: That was a particularly stirring scene, if I remember correctly.


----------



## StormChaser68

I have always been intrigued by the weather and when I was old enough to pick up a camera I found myself going outside when the weather was bad (when everyone else was going inside...)


----------



## DesignAddict

As a designer always excited about the next project and spending all day designing...I would say the name fits me. As far as the avatar, that would be me


----------



## TheIceManVer2.0

Named after my favorite MMA fighter, The Ice Man, Chuck Liddell. I dont remember where version 2.0 came from.


----------



## FatRings

It's a 2 parter... Fat - me, also a backwards play on the word "phat"... Rings - I own and am a fan of Audi cars (4 interlocking rings)


----------



## DoktorSick

Well after overing alot of bs that was trying to bring me down. I arose from the the ashes a new monster with creative energy with my art ,music and started hosting horror movies online.

It's a pic of me in my doktorsick mask .


----------



## rubenesquehunny

lol Rubenesque for the type of paintings of the Romantic time, which were always of rounded woman in such a beautiful and flattering way that makes me wish that is how more people saw fat girls:wubu:...and well hunny is cause I try to be a 'hunny' :blush:


----------



## Fallenangel2904

I've been using Fallenangel2904 since I was in middle school. It was an old AOL screen name I made- where I got the name from then I'm not too sure. I was very much into the dark stuff, and the goth thing I guess you could say, so I wanted something dark and cool sounding- so I chose Fallenangel. The 2904 was literally 4 random numbers I chose but they have stuck with me for nearly a decade now and I use 2904 in some variation in almost all of my online user names. haha.

My avatar is....you know- some blond girl I happen to think is pretty damn hot!  haha!


----------



## rubenesquehunny

oh yeah avatar is totally me!:happy:


----------



## DesignAddict

Fallenangel2904 said:


> My avatar is....you know- some blond girl I happen to think is pretty damn hot!  haha!



Agreed!


----------



## ArmWrestlingChamp

Easy, my way of flirting is asking guys to arm wrestle and I also take pride in being stronger than most chicks my age so it's only fitting that everyone get to know me as the arm wrestling champ that I am.
As for my avatar, it's a picture of my face, the same face that inspired me to take a picture of it. :batting:


----------



## Kamily

My nickname is a combination of my daughters names Kayla and Emily. :wubu: For my avatar, I googled BBWs and found it.


----------



## Diana_Prince245

I have been obsessed with Wonder Woman since I was about 4 or so. I had a WW bike with training wheels (aka the invisible jet), and my dad made me a lasso of twine. I ran around wearing a red, white, and blue bathing suit, a toy tiara, and some of my mom's old bangles and pretended I was Wonder Woman until I was about 6 and outgrew that bike.

The avatar is brought to you by the googles.


----------



## FA Punk

I'm a ''CM Punk'' fan and I like big girls so I took out ''CM'' added the ''FA'' and damn I've got FA Punk! It's amazing man


----------



## LordSheogorath

The Elder Scrolls Oblivion's Lord Sheogorath for his witty but virulent commentary.


----------



## darlingzooloo

The name is an old one i've used before and as i recall it's a combination of words in a Tori Amos song buuuut I can't recall which one. XD

My avatar is a cropped section of a Gustaf Tenggren illustration, he's one of my new favs. <3


----------



## Pitch

From the titular character of my comic. "Pitch", and its also a nickname that stuck. I guess! The avatar is just me putting a stupid face on at the photobooth they had for my brother's wedding.


----------



## luvbigfellas

Well, I love big fellas, so I went with that. It's different from any other screenname I've had. My avatar is my wrist with my crazy bracelets.


----------



## paperfidelity

I like office supplies & paper products (my passion for stationary and nice pens knows no bounds) and I love the word fidelity because it's awesome. 

My avatar is my face, so yeah.


----------



## BigBodyChevy

Because I'm built for comfort, not for speed! ;o)


----------



## RedPhoenix1969

I been using this nick for years now. I am a red head and love Phoenix's how they rise from the ashes 1969 just happens to be the year I was born. LOL

The Avatar is me.


----------



## fuphinator

StormChaser68 said:


> I have always been intrigued by the weather and when I was old enough to pick up a camera I found myself going outside when the weather was bad (when everyone else was going inside...)



Wow! That photo is amazing. 
Mine is a play on my cat's name. The av is just me, when I was in TN, my happy place.


----------



## fuphinator

paperfidelity said:


> I like office supplies & paper products (my passion for stationary and nice pens knows no bounds) and I love the word fidelity because it's awesome.



Omg, office supplies :smitten:



BigBodyChevy said:


> Because I'm built for comfort, not for speed! ;o)



LOL, I love this.


----------



## bigcountry90

The Big Country was what my middle school basketball coach used to call me because of my *ahem* wider frame lol. The 90 is my from my birth year.

The avatar is a picture of the Columbus, Ohio skyline, because no one ever seems to believe that there is more to Ohio then farms and cow tipping.


----------



## 1love_emily

Well, the 1love part came from the Bob Marley song "One Love" because I think it's so breezy and pretty and nice  And Emily is my name 

My avatar is kind of confusing I think. Right now, it looks like a large silver orb with a black dot in the middle? Well it's actually my trombone bell


----------



## J34

I was too lazy to think up of anything creative. Since I also go on other forums and have multiple accounts, I just used a name that would be easy to remember and that I have used elsewhere before. Though the the J comes from (Jeff) my nickname. The 34 being my birthday is March 7th. There you have it, have a similar email address, and again have used it elsewhere


----------



## 1love_emily

I think it's interesting learning why people call themselves what they do!


----------



## Kamily

1love_emily said:


> I think it's interesting learning why people call themselves what they do!



I do too.  I also loved hearing everyones voice on the Say What post.


----------



## Zandoz

I've been through this before, but I'll give it a go again.......

Zandoz means absolutely nothing...it was a random group of letters that I came up with 20+ years ago when I was trying to come up with a short memorable name for my first online account.

The avatar....it's me....just an anatomically incorrect old troll.


----------



## Bighairyman

My name on here is just me. I am a big hairy man and my avatar is me. I guess I could have been a bit more creative when I made that name up. Oh well.


----------



## danielson123

I've been using danielson123 as my online presence for over 10 years. When I was a kid, I had an uncle that liked to call me Daniel-san from the ever popular Karate Kid movies. Being too young to understand, I misconstrued the name as 'Danielson' and adopted it with the ease of '123' as my internet personality. However, as fate would have it, in recent years as I have fallen in love with pro wrestling, my overall favorite wrestler is named Bryan Danielson (now better known in the WWE as Daniel Bryan) whose face also is my avatar. My user title, since I've only had it for about 6 weeks, I think will be a tribute to the most recent wrestler who has died, first it was 'Sweet & Sour' in memory of the late 'Sweet & Sour' Larry Sweeney, and now is quite clearly referencing the great Macho Man Randy Savage.

Just in case anybody was curious!


----------



## Sweetie

Nickname: I've been called a "sweet person" throughout my life...true? Not so sure.

Avatar: I do have a fragile heart, but as time passes I worry that it will become as hard as a diamond.


----------



## GentleSavage

I used to be the extremely quiet, really nice kid in class, (So much so that I almost got the nicest kid ever superlative in high school) but I kind of had an incredible hulk complex, where people wouldn't really like me if I was angry. 

So yea, I was a gentle savage.

As for my avatar... I think it's me on a bus my sophomore year of college, on the way to New York to go the Met and discuss various religious artifacts, as well as artistic movements in ancient Greece and Rome. Because that's what my friends and I would do on the weekends...

As for the face, I don't really know.


----------



## Latte

I'm biracial and my family used to always say "You've got a little cream in your coffee!" to describe my skin tone. Then my first job was as a barista so I was "the latte girl" to my regulars and finally just Latte. 

My avatar is kind of self-explanatory


----------



## infinity57401

Well the infinity section of my name came from the speakers for the first computer I used. The second part is in relation to where I live. Fairly basic, and surprisingly alot of people seem to use.


----------



## ConnieLynn

I've never cared for the anonymous side of things online, so my nickname isn't inspired at all, it's just my name, and my avatar changes, but it's also always me. I've met wonderful folks online over the years and had the pleasure of meeting many of them in RL. When I meet someone, whatever the venue, I want them to know me as me.


----------



## sammieSC2

i belong to the bdsm world, and my ex-sir named me about ten years ago. he named me sammie because SAM is an bdsm acronym for "smart assed masochist." even though we broke up about a year later, since 99% of my friends are in the bdsm world, the name stuck all these years. it transferred over to my professional persona as well.


----------



## Orso

Simple. I'm Italian and in Italian 'Orso' means 'Bear'. I like bears, I identify with them (I'm tall and big, a bit lazy, I can be alone without problems), the bear is my totem, I have a collection of Russian wooden bears, I say that in a former life I must have been a bear. So, it's easy to see why I chose the nick.

For the avatar, I just chose one of the oddest -and I hope one of the funniest - of my pics.


----------



## JulianDW

ConnieLynn said:


> I've never cared for the anonymous side of things online, so my nickname isn't inspired at all, it's just my name, and my avatar changes, but it's also always me. I've met wonderful folks online over the years and had the pleasure of meeting many of them in RL. When I meet someone, whatever the venue, I want them to know me as me.[/QUOI
> 
> I agree, my nickname is just my first name with my last two initials... not really creative but, I will never forget it


----------

